# Photographers: Post Your Favorite Photo



## admin

I am sure we have some photographers here







If you are one, please post your favorite photo (that YOU took) in this thread. I will post one of mine in a little bit.


----------



## rduffy123

Wow im impressed admin, id post up some but i just had to reformated to sue a virus and lost all my photos


----------



## spice003




----------



## WizzardOfWar

heres one


----------



## Marin




----------



## MXjunk127

I am very proud of several I have taken...but maybe this one:










I reserve the right to change this in the next hour or so, as I procrastinate from my homework and look through more...

Pff I guess you can have more than one favorite, so here:





































may add nature shots later.


----------



## admin

I guess it's not my "favorite" but it's what I have handy right now (I posted it on CarForum.net).

It's an HDR (5 separate exposures combined) shot of an Audi R8.


----------



## JoeUbi




----------



## killin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 



Nice Civic!


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killin* 
Nice Civic!


Sieve

That american flag picture has some amazing quality!


----------



## spice003

thanx, don't have it any more though!


----------



## 3XPeriment

Probably one of these two:



















I'll have to look more later. Gotta do HW.


----------



## 3XPeriment

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


I guess it's not my "favorite" but it's what I have handy right now (I posted it on CarForum.net).

It's an HDR (5 separate exposures combined) shot of an Audi R8.











Admin, that's an amazing pic. Great shot man.


----------



## spice003




----------



## MOCAMBO

These are some Panorama shots I took with my HTC Diamond so please dont hate on the quality









Back seat of car in Mumbai - India










Chemistry Lecture in University of Toronto










Not my best panorama shot, sorta fuzzy in the middle but it was impossible to keep him from moving lol.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

I know these aren't exactly quality images, but I had fun taking them. All the cars were flying by at 50mph-60mph, I was right on the edge of the course. They were taken at the Parker 425 race in Parker, Arizona with a cheapy $100 Samsung point-and-shoot.


----------



## spice003




----------



## MOCAMBO

Wow spice! amazing shot!


----------



## MOCAMBO

Trip to Paris, France :










I like to call it, Saturday Night lights.


----------



## PioNYC

Cool thread! I consider myself a street photographer, and I built my PC to be primarily a photoshop machine (though I love to play a game or two every now and then). Here's a couple of my favorites:

Drenched Dog Afternoon (Upper East Side Manhattan)









Shelter (Lower Manhattan)


----------



## spice003

thanx! i never new HTC's can do panoramic shots. looks nice.


----------



## MOCAMBO

**** there are so many amazing photographers on OCN!


----------



## Fkyx

Definitely one of these three:

























Unedited, Nikon Coolpix L3.


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

I took this last summer. I never edited it in any way, that's just the way it came out.

I Like to keep the info with my pics:
Make: FUJIFILM
Model: FinePix E510
Shutter Speed: 1/776 second
F Number: F/8.0
Focal Length: 5 mm
ISO Speed: 100
Date Picture Taken: Jul 1, 2007, 7:59:37 AM


----------



## ChrisB17

Ryan747's idea comes alive. Nice.


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Three I quite liked from my old Panasonic FZ50.




























Three from my new Nikon D300.




























Highly-Annoyed


----------



## Fkyx

Just found this one... hmmmm.


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## admin

I just have to say that there are most definitely some very talented people here. Wow! Nicely done guys!


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


I just have to say that there are most definitely some very talented people here. Wow! Nicely done guys!


I've often thought you should start a separate photography forum. I'm sure there are enough OCN members who like photography, to get one started off with threads. I for one would like to be involved. Could be lucrative after a few months?

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Highly-Annoyed* 
I've often thought you should start a separate photography forum. I'm sure there are enough OCN members who like photography, to get one started off with threads. I for one would like to be involved. Could be lucrative after a few months?

Highly-Annoyed

If this sub-forum becomes active enough, we will open one up


----------



## seaneyo99

Attachment 86942

My 04 CTS

Untouched as i suck with PS


----------



## Marin

Panning + flash + slow shutter speed =

(also a little editing in Lightroom)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

two of my more recent favourite


----------



## version2

I wish I had a better camera. I love macro and landscape.

Mouse ate my chocolate:


I have some better pictures, I just can't find them right now.


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
two of my more recent favourite










very nice, 30 sec expo?


----------



## Jeffmizrahi




----------



## Mxbn0

admin, that pic is now my bg. i love you!


----------



## bobfig

here are some from a trip i took to Colorado a few years back. thes were done on disposable cameras.

was early in the morning raining


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Wow these are all amazing photos, I'm liking this thread already.


----------



## moward

shot with my Mamiya C330 on film <gasp>


----------



## FilluX

Here are my best shots







Some of them are taken with a Canon powershot s3 IS, and some with a Canon EOS digital rebel.

Please, tell me what you think









Taken from our living-room window, what a storm


















Taken from our living-room window










Firenze, Italy










Firenze, Italy










Firenze, Italy










Firenze, Italy










Rome, Italy










Rome, Italy










Thanx

-FilluX

EDIT: Sorry for the size, im @ work so i cannot resize them :S


----------



## Moynesy

Loving this thread, I love photography and I will have a look at my old photos, all on DVD so I will try and find my best and I know what I have so hope they are there.

Need to buy myself a new camera, been neglecting photography for few years now, old Fujifilm S5000 is showing its age.


----------



## christian_piper

Cool thread / subforum!

Some of you have seen this one already... but here is my favorite semi recent photo..










Taken in Alaska this summer, Nikon D60 with an old Non-AI (Fully manual) 50mm f/2 prime.


----------



## karan.t

All my other photos are here

This is a Sample

Camera: Fuji Finepix 6900z
Exposure: f/2.8, 1/4 seconds


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PioNYC* 
Cool thread! I consider myself a street photographer, and I built my PC to be primarily a photoshop machine (though I love to play a game or two every now and then). Here's a couple of my favorites:

Drenched Dog Afternoon (Upper East Side Manhattan)









That's an awesome shot. Surely it's edited in some way though, how did you get the depth like that? Lowest F-Stop ever!









Here's some of my favourites, I really can't pick just one, Sorry!


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
That's an awesome shot. Surely it's edited in some way though, how did you get the depth like that? Lowest F-Stop ever!









Um although his shot likely IS edited in SOME way.... the DOF is easy to control. Example of shallow DOF shots of mine.. which were like this straight out of the camera and no editing was done that would change the DOF:









This shot was taken with the Nikon 55-200 VR- A kit lens, but I bought it seperatley. f/5.6- and as you can see, VERY shallow at that f stop.









This was taken with my old manual 50mm frime Nikkor f/2- at F/2- EXTREMELY shallow DOF at f/2. It was low light.. I think f/2.8 would have been better.. oh well. The Bokeh rendition isnt the best in this shot... I prefer the look of the first one I posted.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
I guess it's not my "favorite" but it's what I have handy right now (I posted it on CarForum.net).

It's an HDR (5 separate exposures combined) shot of an Audi R8.










Hmmm R8's make me go weak at the knees, beauty!


----------



## Criswell

>_>










Cell Phone pic, had to get it.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 



now that's clean.....i used to have a 98 R......


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 











Beautiful picture. My new wallpaper


----------



## Cpt.Hawkins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
I guess it's not my "favorite" but it's what I have handy right now (I posted it on CarForum.net).

It's an HDR (5 separate exposures combined) shot of an Audi R8.










Thats a fantastic HDR, do you use photomatix or photoshop for your HDR work?


----------



## xlastshotx

Heres my favorite, it was taken about 8 years ago with a 2mp Sony point and shoot







.


----------



## onlycodered

Here's my best one so far. Surprisingly, it was taken with a crappy point-and-shoot camera and was taken quite quickly as a car was about to run me over.


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike* 
Beautiful picture. My new wallpaper









Thanks a lot!


----------



## thunder12




----------



## hatedbymani




----------



## spice003

cool pic!


----------



## edwardm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


I guess it's not my "favorite" but it's what I have handy right now (I posted it on CarForum.net).

It's an HDR (5 separate exposures combined) shot of an Audi R8.











nice hdr, i like effect it had on the reflections on the r8


----------



## rduffy123

A plant I found out in the woods.


----------



## Foot

Hard one for me... I have three :O
All taken with my Panasonic DMC FZ50

Fire, Fire!









Interview?









W810i Macro


----------



## MCBrown.CA

I can only access my Photobucket shots cause I'm at school, but heres a couple... Nikon D40 w/ kit lens. Sorry to 56k'ers.

- Amsterdam









- sunset at home









- river near home









- Jardin de Luxembourg, Paris









- Monument to the Deported, Paris


----------



## rduffy123

wow nice pics man.


----------



## SentryOptic

Taken with a Nikon D40 through a macro lens , with a macro lens on the Nikon.









Obligatory plant shot:









And a Gyzania shot with a Nikon D40, macro lens, and aperature almost completely shut. I believe the exposure was like, 10 seconds....


----------



## admin

I will have access to all of my photos in another day or two but here is another one of my HDRs - Master Chief Helmet










Edit I found a few others too:


----------



## otterpopjunkie

Some amazing talent on OCN! Awesome shots people!

I'll throw this one in:








(NOT edited at all.. Canon SD400 of all cameras!)

From my album: Google Favs 2


----------



## CyberDruid

Wow there are some amazingly good photographers here. Kudos guys...great pieces.

I like that shot Admin posted too


----------



## Ryan747

yes they finally went with my suggestion for a photo geeks sect!


----------



## endo

im a amateur. i just have a kodak camera. but i get some nice shots from it

two pictures of my son. kids are hard to get good pictures of.








my wedding









Mt. Rushmore


















i really like this one









Black Hills about a mile from Rushmore









Business trip to sturgis during rally 



























this one is a little blurry but neat.









All photos are free to use. dont mess with the pictures of my son.


----------



## xguntherc

These are some great pics. If I can find some of mine I will post them.

I'm about to get a D40 tomorrow. how do you that have one, or have in the past like them? I'm a newbie to photo. don't tell me I should get this instead, or that it sucks. as it's a beginner camera. and thats what I am. and most importantly fits my budget.

Thanks. I'll look for some of mine.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


----------



## Unstableiser

Proud of this because I took it on a 2mp camera on my old HTC Prophet phone.









Taken on my LG Viewty (He's my little lovely, Californian Kingsnake called Lucky).









Also from my Prophet.









Not a good photo but I like it


----------



## xguntherc

OK. This is by far not my best picture ever. but it is cool. I've always liked this.

Taken with my Sony Ericsson K750i Cell phone 2PM camera on Panoramic setting. Not bad for a Cell phone Panoramic shot. as the phone is ghetto.



this is the same puppy in my Avatar.. but now older. This was taken on my now dead Canon A630 IS


----------



## BFRD

I am still learning, but here are a few shots that I like.

Muir Woods, Marin County CA (f 4.1|400|1/30 sec)


Carribbean Sea (f 7.1|100)


Daughter(f 7.1|400|1/50 sec)


LSU (lost exif data)


I normally don't crop or PP many of my pictures, but I have been playing around more with LR and HDR. Excuse the watermarks on the HDR shot still trying to figure out if I want to buy Photomatix when I already own PS3.

HDR

Messing around with Lightroom


----------



## Foot

All very nice pictures here. Keep it up. I want to see more!!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

A couple I shot with an old Powershot. The only ones in digital form right now:



















Most of my newer decent ones are in film form, so I may scan some in eventually.

Maybe.


----------



## xguntherc

Here's a random picture I shot today. I just purchased a D40, and this was a coral in the tank of the guy I purchased it from.. It was a fast taken, not angled right, just auto settings fast picture just to test the camera. But it's a really cool picture either way. IMO.

Check it out. it was about the size of a golf ball, maybe a little bigger.


and another when I got home of the sleeping Yorkie, we call him "Ollie" so you guys can to. he's my little puppy.


Look at that little tongue. lol I love it.


----------



## kilrbe3

Here are some, me and my dad are rail fans, Enjoy. Taken with a Cannon SX100IS


----------



## By-Tor

Here are some older pic's. They are not that good, but I like the shots..

The inflight pic's were taken from a C-130 Hercules..

Panama City, Panama









Rail yard (not sure where)









The tower of Piza that we buzzed for a few shots.









Swiss Alps..









North of Aviano Italy at the bottom end of the Alps.









Lake St. Clair Michigan at sunset


----------



## By-Tor

Danish F-16 off our left wingtip. If you look close you can see the pilot giving us a thumbs up...


----------



## Infinitegrim

Last lunar ecplise during the summer (2008) i took thsi shot, it came out pretty nice. Im not really a photographer. I have a 3MP HP camer for personal use, its about 4-5 years old. But this picture was taken with a panasonic TZ1. I cropped it to fit my desktop.


----------



## xguntherc

Not bad picture of the Moon there. I just tried to take one with my 15-55mm lens and it didn't work to well. but I'm sure I need to learn my camera more.


----------



## By-Tor

Great Moon pic....


----------



## GoneTomorrow

A few favorites of mine, all have EXIF data embedded if you want to see the shot settings:


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



GoneTomorrow few favorites of mine, all have EXIF data embedded if you want to see the shot settings:












If i only had money to buy a good camera


----------



## mrtn400

I really don't take many pictures of anything, so here's my "favorite" (the one I hate the least):
"Unplugged"









But my favorite picture made by me is an unedited Halo 3 screenshot (click on the image for the full 1920x1080 screenshot):
"Ascend to Heaven"


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


If i only had money to buy a good camera










LOL, I'll take that as a compliment. Expensive hobbies, ugh, as if PC components weren't expensive enough.


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kornowski*












Kornowski, where is this picture from? It is very good, and for some reason it seems familiar to me...


----------



## Infinitegrim

Ok here are some more, you can tell which are from my panasonic TZ-1 and which are form my 4 year olf HP camera. too bad i dont have any recent picture on this PC so ill have to get back to you guys.
On a lake (forget which one) in PA.








Caught a crawfish! No i didn't eat it! Never had one never will.








New york city, chrysler building, taken from on top of the empire state building








The next too are foggy because the plane we were in had not had its windows cleaned in years!








Wright brother's monument in Kitty Hawk.


----------



## atomicmonkey




----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atomicmonkey*












That's a superb landscape shot. But no EXIF - what camera, lens, settings, etc?


----------



## ekser87

This one is my favorite car photo. Took it with my panasonic lumix tz3.


----------



## atomicmonkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


That's a superb landscape shot. But no EXIF - what camera, lens, settings, etc?


Thanks









As for the settings, 
Model: NIKON D40X
Shutter Speed: 1/1000 second
F Number: F/4.0
Focal Length: 26 mm
ISO Speed: 100

i also did some post processing in lightroom.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342*


Kornowski, where is this picture from? It is very good, and for some reason it seems familiar to me...


Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## xguntherc

Sweet pictures guys. Making me want to go out right now and use my camera.

Sadly it's starting to be winter here. so I wont have any great sunny days very often. Although I'm in vegas. No snow so I should be able to get some good photo's.

Nice Audi.. I used to own a A4 Quattro. the Light Metallic Blue, with White Leather and Sunroof. was my favorite car of all times. was a coochie catcher. thats for sure. (Sorry) lol. it's true!


----------



## mr. biggums

heres one of where my family came from and where i was born


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Some pictures I took of the flood in Cedar Rapids, The pictures are not the greatest because we were moving on the interstate but these are a few good ones. I don't remember exactly what the camera was but it was an Olympus.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm not much of a photographer, but I enjoy taking pictures. Here are my two favorite pictures I took in Iraq:



















I know the resolution isn't that great, but I didn't feel like uploading them to photobucket.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

There are some really amazing photographers in here. My small contribution.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Best recent image:










Couple montages (the moon in the first one came from Google images):



















Some eggs:




























Ordinary objects:














































Some hands:



















Random:


----------



## xguntherc

Nice work. I like the CD's and the Lock.

I'll give my new camera a few try's tomorrow and post my results.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
LOL, I'll take that as a compliment. Expensive hobbies, ugh, as if PC components weren't expensive enough.

thats why my pc isnt that good, no cash im broke


----------



## fergsonfire

I do a lot of sports stuff here at school. I have some pretty good shots from the sprint football team(think football with a weight limit). They are ridiculous.


----------



## Twinnuke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
I guess it's not my "favorite" but it's what I have handy right now (I posted it on CarForum.net).

It's an HDR (5 separate exposures combined) shot of an Audi R8.










Where the BLANK did you find an AUDI R8 driving around!?!


----------



## PioNYC

Before anything else, I must say that there are lots of good photographers here at OCN!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
Originally Posted by PioNYC View Post
Cool thread! I consider myself a street photographer, and I built my PC to be primarily a photoshop machine (though I love to play a game or two every now and then). Here's a couple of my favorites:

Drenched Dog Afternoon (Upper East Side Manhattan)









That's an awesome shot. Surely it's edited in some way though, how did you get the depth like that? Lowest F-Stop ever!










Thanks, you have a good eye Kornowski. This was taken with a Canon G6, an advanced compact camera (I hesitate to call it point and shoot), one of my favorite cameras for street shooting. As is common for for cameras with small sensors (sub APS-C size, that of crop dSLR's) the depth of field even with wide open apertures is quite large, so I introduced a shallow depth of field through post processing in Photoshop. It involved gradient masking and introducing lens blur to achieve a tilt lens effect. i am glad you enjoyed it!

Here is another photo that has a more conventional shallow depth of field, done in camera. Taken with a 20D and a 70-200 f2.8.

Mom's Number 1 Fan (NYC Marathon, Brooklyn)


----------



## caraboose

I have some that I can't choose are the bestest, there are a few of them that I took at the 2008 Rocky Mountain House Airshow, on August 8 2008, and 2008 Lethbridge Airshow, on July 26 2008. I do drive all over Alberta to see these, yes, I'm a freak.
They are big resolution, so to save you the pain of having margin rape, I'll just provide links
I'll start with the Rocky Mountain House Airshow pic I love:
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q...2/IMG_0747.jpg

And now the Lethbridge Airshow pics I love the most:
During the CF/A-18 demo:
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q...2/IMG_0480.jpg
Then a Tora Tora Tora reenactment from the movie "Tora Tora Tora" using the actual Zeros that were in the movie:
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q...2/IMG_0490.jpg
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q...2/IMG_0489.jpg

This concludes my all time favorites for the 2008 Alberta airshows. *That I didn't miss because of illness*


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PioNYC* 
Before anything else, I must say that there are lots of good photographers here at OCN!

Thanks, you have a good eye Kornowski. This was taken with a Canon G6, an advanced compact camera (I hesitate to call it point and shoot), one of my favorite cameras for street shooting. As is common for for cameras with small sensors (sub APS-C size, that of crop dSLR's) the depth of field even with wide open apertures is quite large, so I introduced a shallow depth of field through post processing in Photoshop. It involved gradient masking and introducing lens blur to achieve a tilt lens effect. i am glad you enjoyed it!

Here is another photo that has a more conventional shallow depth of field, done in camera. Taken with a 20D and a 70-200 f2.8.

I was going to say, it looks like you had used a tilt-shift lens or something. Nice effect though.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
I have some that I can't choose are the bestest, there are a few of them that I took at the 2008 Rocky Mountain House Airshow, on August 8 2008, and 2008 Lethbridge Airshow, on July 26 2008. I do drive all over Alberta to see these, yes, I'm a freak.
They are big resolution, so to save you the pain of having margin rape, I'll just provide links
I'll start with the Rocky Mountain House Airshow pic I love:
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q...2/IMG_0747.jpg

And now the Lethbridge Airshow pics I love the most:
During the CF/A-18 demo:
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q...2/IMG_0480.jpg
Then a Tora Tora Tora reenactment from the movie "Tora Tora Tora" using the actual Zeros that were in the movie:
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q...2/IMG_0490.jpg
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q...2/IMG_0489.jpg

This concludes my all time favorites for the 2008 Alberta airshows. *That I didn't miss because of illness*

Could you put


----------



## usapatriot

Photography is a hobby of mine but I've sort of abandoned it for the past four months or so, I am very upset at myself but I just can't seem to get back into it.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *usapatriot* 
Photography is a hobby of mine but I've sort of abandoned it for the past four months or so, I am very upset at myself but I just can't seem to get back into it.



























Cool, nice funnel cloud in the seascape shot!


----------



## Lige

I have a couple, I will have to look through them all, because I don't know if I stored them on here or another computer.


----------



## usapatriot

Funny thing about the funnel cloud, there were like four news helicopters covering it from a good distance!









Thanks! It was sort of an odd weather day, later on in the afternoon the storm overtook the blue skies completely.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *otterpopjunkie* 
Some amazing talent on OCN! Awesome shots people!

I'll throw this one in:








(NOT edited at all.. Canon SD400 of all cameras!)

From my album: Google Favs 2

I have seen that tree before...


----------



## usapatriot

God it's so depressing, I can't seem to stick to any hobby. Whenever I feel excited or inspired to get back into it I feel down and discouraged about it five minutes later.


----------



## BULLATTACK

Just went and chose a few shots, this is an awesome thread!


----------



## usapatriot

Nice Lambo shots! :tup:


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

One of my better cellphone pics...inverted colors ftw


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
Could you put tags around those image links instead? Makes it a lot easier than clicking.
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
The pictures are super big though, don't know if it would be appriciated.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
The pictures are super big though, don't know if it would be appriciated.

In that case, thanks for not displaying them, I hate when I have scroll bars.


----------



## hxcnero

some of my better photos.


----------



## xguntherc

I like the school shot after the rain, or sprinklers. nicely done.

and those are some sweet lambo's. what are you at a Lambo club gathering or something. I'd sure enjoy to drive one of those..


----------



## Moynesy

After finding my collection on dvds from years ago, here are some oldies of mine.

Took them when i was 14-16 years so there possibly anything from 3-5 years old. Takin using an old Fujifilm S5000, my old friend which needs replacing now, if I can afford it.









View from my house









Dakota Takeoff - Air show 2004









View form house again









Taken from a tree on holidays in spain, climbing the tree was tough


----------



## Ryan747

everyday i look at this tears come out, i wish i had a good camera im stuck with this crappy kodak p&s 3.2 megapixel.


----------



## Foot

Explore it more, maybe you'll find a really good setting!


----------



## xHassassin

This isn't really my favorite, it's just the only one that survived my HDD failure since I decided I didn't need to back up my stuffs.
Retouched with a bit of airbrushing.


----------



## JeremyFr

Ok so I'm at work right now so I don't have access to my personal stuff, here's some of my pro stuff I've done that I really like.

First one was a wedding I did, it was shot on a Canon 20D using an EF 18-55 Lens, Sigma DG Super Flash mounted on a Stroboframe and using a softbox. With the Stroboframe the flash sits approximatly 12 inch's above the camera. The shot of course is extremely close up flash tilted in quite a bit due to the closeness.

I really love how it turned out, while it appears posed it was a candid moment shot that I was lucky enough to get.










This next shot was a friends wedding I shot, it was taken in side the Glass Museum in Tacoma Washington, it was a late summer evening and the sun was setting in the direction of the windows to the left of the shot, this shot was done on a Canon Rebel (300D) with an EF 18-55 Lens,Sigma Flash,Stroboframe/softbox As well. While I was not very pleased with the other individuals in the background (only for the shots sake) I couldn't complain as it was another candid shot I got, I really like the lighting I got both temperature and feel, due to how the shades they were using in the hallway changed the light.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Foot* 
Explore it more, maybe you'll find a really good setting!

What my kodak, i explored all of it, it has 2 modes, crap shot mode and crappier shot mode.


----------



## BigWhit

Heres mine. You can check out my full gallery at www.pbase.com/whitford_photography


----------



## woodpigeon4

Here's a few of mine that I found on one of my laptops, but I'm pretty sure I have some better ones on my external hard drive. I'm not the world's greatest photographer and I don't have the time to do it much anymore. These were taken about a year ago in Kew Gardens, London with an Olympus E400 SLR, and the swan one in Rainham Marshes, Kent.
BTW, Some of you guys' photos are amazing!


----------



## superon

Wow... I am really impressed with some of the skills on display, like some others have said.
Here's some favorites of mine:


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superon* 
Wow... I am really impressed with some of the skills on display, like some others have said.
Here's some favorites of mine:









Whooa, what is that?
Stars?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Whooa, what is that?
Stars?

Yeah, probably a several minute exposure.


----------



## JeremyFr

Ok so here's a few of my personal stuff (non work shots).

These are all done on either a 20D or Digital Rebel.


----------



## waqasr

OMG you guys have some amazing fricking cameraz!!!..all i have my is my cybershot 3.2mp on my mobilephone







But there are some Seriously talented photographers here.


----------



## Danbeme32




----------



## endo

here are more favorites.



















these are from the omaha zoo



























this was through glass so there is a glare but i like this shot.


----------



## christian_piper

Current favorite:


----------



## xguntherc

Piper, thats an amazingly awesome shot. I like that a lot actually. Way cool.

where was that? and what was in the cup?


----------



## CorporalAris

That looks like chemistry class!

Let me guess, Copper in the crucible?


----------



## MNiceGuy

Here's one of my favorites. Tell you a little of my background...










Another fav:










And Finally:










I like this one mostly for sentimental reasons. This is the first tractor my grandpa bought when he started farming many years ago. My dad now owns it. This was taken at the family farm.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Here are the few I have scanned in. Keep in mind, I am making the prints myself, and the scanner isn't exactly professional quality...




























So, ya... There's that.


----------



## Vostro

Amazing pics...


----------



## jrharvey

Not really a photo but hey, its what I do. Just wanted to join the fun. This is a sketch render I did for a critique tomorow.
EDIT: more actual pics. A full scale model I made of a wall.


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Piper, thats an amazingly awesome shot. I like that a lot actually. Way cool.

where was that? and what was in the cup?


Why thank you! And as CorporalAris nearly guessed- it was in my Chemistry lab at school, after AP Chemistry. We were trying to melt some copper we had left over from a lab of ours.. Sadly we didn't succeed and simply ended up with a layer of copper oxide on top







However, it was a great photographic opportunity! I didnt use my D60 actually, as it is too heavy to carry with me at school every day. Instead, I used my Canon G9 compact. The D60 spoils me too much! I never like going back to my (very nice..) G9 anymore.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


That looks like chemistry class!

Let me guess, Copper in the crucible?


Haha yup! AP Chem. But melting it didn't work... oops. (Copper was left over from a lab..)


----------



## xguntherc

Powertrip, is that a picture of a bottle of Lortabs.??? thats what they look like.

what are they? Nice shots by the way. I got my Remote, and my tri pod today. I have Wednesday off. I'm going to try and go take some good shots wednesday.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Powertrip, is that a picture of a bottle of Lortabs.??? thats what they look like.

what are they? Nice shots by the way. I got my Remote, and my tri pod today. I have Wednesday off. I'm going to try and go take some good shots wednesday.


It's a Photogram using Allegra. Then, I sprayed on the developer with a spray bottle instead of dipping it, and got the resulting picture.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
Yeah, probably a several minute exposure.

Except the trees aren't blurred...
Hmmm...


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Amazing photos people, OCN definitely has some hidden talent!

I'll post a few more now that I have access to my collections.




























The next 2 were shot in JPEG, instead of shot in RAW then converted to JPEG via software, so the quality suffers a bit...



















I smelled some burned 56K modems


----------



## superon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Except the trees aren't blurred...
Hmmm...

They're a tad blurry if you look closely-- although there was hardly any wind that night so they came out pretty good for a 30 min. exposure.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

I really need to be more cautious of my backgrounds.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Here's a couple of macros of a new tarantula spiderling that I recently got. It's about 1/4" long and will grow up to 8". It's a Brazilian salmon pink (Lasiodora parahybana). It's next to a dime to show the scale. Taken with my Canon EF-S 60mm macro (EXIF embedded).


----------



## xguntherc

Damn.. thats crazy small. and cool.

So it will get 8 inches long. Thats a lot of growing... Hey Tomorrow. can you read my thread. tell me what you think.? whats a good next lens to get for me?


----------



## Infinitegrim

Ok here are a few photos i took during the shooting of a new movie (actually a sequel) You guys can guess the movie, im not telling! Here is a hint. The first one came out on HD-DVD only but recently moved to blu-ray. Also another hint is that the rust structure you see is a very historic company around here, and a US company that has gone out of business in the last decade.

Now these are not high quality, since there were so many lights and i was so far away (not really since the helocopters were flying about 100ft above us, yes that low! and there were many things around me such as street signs and the camera was focusing on everything but what i was taking photos of, but i still think they are cool anyway!


----------



## Mr.Taquito

why was there a huge celebration for a company that went out of bussines? and whats with the blackhawks...? lol


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Taquito* 
why was there a huge celebration for a company that went out of bussines? and whats with the blackhawks...? lol

Wait im not sure iif you noticed it or not but i said they were shooting a new movie. There is a hint on the police helicopter, look at the writing on the side of the main body of it.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christian_piper* 
Why thank you! And as CorporalAris nearly guessed- it was in my Chemistry lab at school, after AP Chemistry. We were trying to melt some copper we had left over from a lab of ours.. Sadly we didn't succeed and simply ended up with a layer of copper oxide on top







However, it was a great photographic opportunity! I didnt use my D60 actually, as it is too heavy to carry with me at school every day. Instead, I used my Canon G9 compact. The D60 spoils me too much! I never like going back to my (very nice..) G9 anymore.









Haha yup! AP Chem. But melting it didn't work... oops. (Copper was left over from a lab..)

Yeah, in Chem last year, we used Copper something. It was a liquid compound though, not actual solids...


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Yeah, in Chem last year, we used Copper something. It was a liquid compound though, not actual solids...

Most likely copper II sulfate, thats what we used to get green


----------



## woodpigeon4

Found this one lurking on my external HDD. It was taken last christmas near where I work in London. Not particularly special, but I just love the lighting.


----------



## killabytes

Here we go.

The obvious is a nickelback concert









The 2nd is a sunken ship taken from the air


----------



## thejamesman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*






Putting sporty mufflers on your soccer-mom-mobile does not make it cool.


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thejamesman*


putting sporty mufflers on your soccer-mom-mobile does not make it cool.


XD That was brilliant.


----------



## killabytes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*


XD That was brilliant.


And true.


----------



## Mxbn0

Quote:













zomg u stole my calculator!!!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Cicada shell


----------



## xguntherc

Nice picture. I've been working mornings from 9:00-6 every day, and it gets dark around 4:30 or so. I've yet to get out and have a day Full of photo taking. I will soon though.


----------



## PioNYC

NYC Scene: The $115 Cup of Coffee


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PioNYC*


NYC Scene: The $115 Cup of Coffee










LOL, an example of how a good title can really make a great photo.


----------



## Vostro

Yea theres something that makes that photo great. I mean, its something most anyone could see on a daily basis but that pic really captures the expression and emotion of the moment. Great shot!


----------



## Ryan747

Incredible Hulk?


----------



## Bonez

I guess the film being shot at the industrial site could be Transformers 2 - I can't think of any othe films to have come out on HD-DVD and then been released on blu-ray which could have a sequel.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PioNYC*


Cool thread! I consider myself a street photographer, and I built my PC to be primarily a photoshop machine (though I love to play a game or two every now and then). Here's a couple of my favorites:

Drenched Dog Afternoon (Upper East Side Manhattan)









Shelter (Lower Manhattan)










Excellent shots

These are old film pics. I've not shot anything for a while but have just bought a Canon 450d and Sigma 17-70mm lens. I should be able to get out and experiment a bit in the next few days .

Attachment 88353

Attachment 88354

Attachment 88355

Attachment 88356

All images are copyright 2001 apart from Tacklebox which was 1997.


----------



## Marin




----------



## xguntherc

I almost bought that DDR2-900.. how is it?? have you tried overclocking. it's a GREAT deal at newegg.com at the moment. but the 2x2GB 1066 is only 66 bucks. so might get that.

Also Here are some new pictures for now from me. Thought I'd share with everyone, any feedback is welcome, good review, constructive criticism is welcome also.

thanks

Another of the puppy Ollie.


Flower in McDonald's Drive-thru! 


Death in the Sunset


Palms baby!


The Wagon Wheel. (Don't Ask)


Last one, My Brother. The Model (He really does. Had a shoot at the Mandalay Bay this Morning)


----------



## xguntherc

Sorry, thats as close as I could get to the Flower at Mc Donald's. and the Palm tree's are a little fuzzy. they were across the freeway. I happen to pull over with that angle perfect. so I took the shot!

let me know.. sorry they are sorta big!

p.s. W.T.F.FFFF is up with the needles.. like above said. are you planning on boomin some H tonight.. sinking through the Chair... that terrible.

I've done that before, Bad thing.. don't do Drugs people. I'm glad I got out before I got hurt, in trouble, or before it ruined my life.


----------



## Mootsfox

I'm not sure if it's my favorite, but I like it quite a bit. It was taken with my Canon P&S and 15 seconds of exposure.


----------



## xguntherc

what is it?


----------



## leptonsoup337

Ah, I love this thread


----------



## Indignity

Pregame Flyover this past Sunday .. the lights were playing serious havoc on the auto-focus!










Yes, these are my Season Tickets


















That's Pam Oliver from Fox Sports in the purple.. She's a bit heavier than she looks on TV, but very pretty nonetheless!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
what is it?

A power outlet.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonez* 
I guess the film being shot at the industrial site could be Transformers 2 - I can't think of any othe films to have come out on HD-DVD and then been released on blu-ray which could have a sequel.

Excellent shots

These are old film pics. I've not shot anything for a while but have just bought a Canon 450d and Sigma 17-70mm lens. I should be able to get out and experiment a bit in the next few days .

Attachment 88356

All images are copyright 2001 apart from Tacklebox which was 1997.

The sunset is a great shot! The vignetting (be it intentional or not) really gives the shot a great mood.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonez* 
I guess the film being shot at the industrial site could be Transformers 2 - I can't think of any othe films to have come out on HD-DVD and then been released on blu-ray which could have a sequel.


BINGO!
Thats right, im still mad that my camera's focus was crap because of the huge lights they had there, and tring to take picture in a crowd of thousands of people is quite annoying


----------



## JeremyFr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


BINGO! 
Thats right, im still mad that my camera's focus was crap because of the huge lights they had there, and tring to take picture in a crowd of thousands of people is quite annoying


I was gonna say the same thing that it was TF2, but then the op was like the writing on the helicopter should be a clue and I was like ***?? lol did that on purpose to throw us off didn't ya?? lol


----------



## FilluX

I already posted my best shots, but here are three that i like:




























Tell me what you think









-FilluX


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeremyFr*


I was gonna say the same thing that it was TF2, but then the op was like the writing on the helicopter should be a clue and I was like ***?? lol did that on purpose to throw us off didn't ya?? lol


Yeah they put green neon signs in the same language all over the actual structures on the front of the steel mill. From what i got out of what i saw is its going to take place in a small town with an old steel mill. But they had lots of humvees and men dressed in camaflouge. They also had an ad in the local paper that they wanted extras, but only asians, so the town is most likely going to be in China or Japan.


----------



## rtm2006

lol they move fast. not to long ago they where filming TF2 here on base, asking for extras in uniforms, alot of guys from my work went to be an extra and none got in cause they didnt want to cut their hair for the movie. i can only assume they where shooting the part with the A-10As and C-130s agian.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rtm2006*


lol they move fast. not to long ago they where filming TF2 here on base, asking for extras in uniforms, alot of guys from my work went to be an extra and none got in cause they didnt want to cut their hair for the movie. i can only assume they where shooting the part with the A-10As and C-130s agian.


yeah they only had 2-3 HMMWV's, 1 AH-64 and 2 UH-60's. They had a couple civilian helicopters dressed up as asian news choppers

SORRY TO GET OFF TOPIC


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonez*


I guess the film being shot at the industrial site could be Transformers 2 - I can't think of any othe films to have come out on HD-DVD and then been released on blu-ray which could have a sequel.

Excellent shots

These are old film pics. I've not shot anything for a while but have just bought a Canon 450d and Sigma 17-70mm lens. I should be able to get out and experiment a bit in the next few days .

Attachment 88353

Attachment 88354

Attachment 88355

Attachment 88356

All images are copyright 2001 apart from Tacklebox which was 1997.


why are they copyrighted?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


why are they copyrighted?


Anyone can claim copyright on their own photos - I do so on my better ones - if they are ever chosen for publication (e.g. in a book then your rights are protected). Which is slightly interesting in this thread given that all material published on this site becomes property of OCN under creative commons.


----------



## guyladouche

Wow, there are a lot of talented photographers here!

I took the night one with my Canon SD750 point-and-shoot. It's a 15 second exposure (can't remember the ISO or f used though) on the freeway overpass near to where I used to live. It's not a perfect pic, but I'm proud of it. (though I wish I had a tripod at the time--it was so hard to keep the camera stable, and it did come out a bit blurry







)

Also took the other one with my SD750. I just set the camera on the ground and took a pic--didn't know how neat it would look, but I think it's pretty cool.

I cracked the LCD screen on my SD750, and recently got an SD790IS (also a point-and-shoot). Wonder if one day I'll get a DSLR camera...?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guyladouche*


Wow, there are a lot of talented photographers here!

I took the night one with my Canon SD750 point-and-shoot. It's a 15 second exposure (can't remember the ISO or f used though) on the freeway overpass near to where I used to live. It's not a perfect pic, but I'm proud of it. (though I wish I had a tripod at the time--it was so hard to keep the camera stable, and it did come out a bit blurry







)

Also took the other one with my SD750. I just set the camera on the ground and took a pic--didn't know how neat it would look, but I think it's pretty cool.

I cracked the LCD screen on my SD750, and recently got an SD790IS (also a point-and-shoot). Wonder if one day I'll get a DSLR camera...?


I have a SD750 too. It's a great little thing, and the 15 second exposure is what sold me. I wish it had IS though, so many of my shots come out blurred. Have you checked out the clock yet? (Hold the Func button and press the power button. Left and right change the color, or you can spin the pad like normally.)


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I have a SD750 too. It's a great little thing, and the 15 second exposure is what sold me. I wish it had IS though, so many of my shots come out blurred. Have you checked out the clock yet? (Hold the Func button and press the power button. Left and right change the color, or you can spin the pad like normally.)

Oh, yeah, I really liked the 750. I haven't had the chance to play with the 790IS much yet--for the most part, picture quality is the same, though I wasn't expecting much different since they used the same optics. The odd thing about the 790 that I wasn't expecting was they use a jog wheel to adjust the shooting mode as opposed to the 750 where you just scroll left or right with the button pad--which is awkward sometimes because the wheel doesn't respond very well to movement, like it's sluggish--so I found myself selecting the wrong shooting mode sometimes, or overshooting the right one. But I'm sure I'll get used to it.

That clock feature is cool--never knew about that!

Yeah, the long-exposure feature of the SD series (and likely on the other ones too) is great--it's a professional touch on a point-and-shoot, which seems to set it apart from regular point and shoots. Actually, the SD7 series seems to incorporate a lot of advanced features that you don't typically associate with a point and shoot camera. All in all, one of the best cameras I've ever used.


----------



## MacSpook

Ben Lomond Scotland

mmmmmmmmmmm campfire.........










Snapshot taken on my crappy casio exilim


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Anyone can claim copyright on their own photos - I do so on my better ones - if they are ever chosen for publication (e.g. in a book then your rights are protected). Which is slightly interesting in this thread given that all material published on this site becomes property of OCN under creative commons.


so if i like one of my photos i can copyright it for free?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


so if i like one of my photos i can copyright it for free?


Yup. You just need to claim the copyright when printing/publishing/showing it.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Yup. You just need to claim the copyright when printing/publishing/showing it.


so i can just put copyrighted and it really is


----------



## Bonez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
p.s. W.T.F.FFFF is up with the needles.. like above said. are you planning on boomin some H tonight.. sinking through the Chair... that terrible.

I've done that before, Bad thing.. don't do Drugs people. I'm glad I got out before I got hurt, in trouble, or before it ruined my life.

I'm going to attach the picture again but with an explanation of how it came to be a picture. I hope that nobody will be offended and also hope that you will have some awareness of how dangerous the lure of drugs can be. I don't take drugs. I do smoke fruit flavoured shisha molasses (tobacco with molasses or honey and gycerine) through a nargileh and I occasionally drink alcohol

When you photograph things, you photograph what you see, not always what you like, what you are or what you do. Life isn't always a beautiful sunset but the horror is what makes beauty so special.

I can't believe that a slightly difficult to deal with picture like Tacklebox got removed from my post but that is proof that the image succeeds.

Anyway look at the image then read the explanation.

Attachment 88543
Tacklebox Copyright 1997

Between 1995 and 2000, I was a custody officer in a Central London court. About 90% of the people we had coming in from police stations were severely withdrawing from drugs - usually heroin, crack or in some cases alcohol. It was an extremely violent place to work. Additionally, the court serves New Scotland Yard. I was involved in about 300 violent incidents in 4 years.

I've never touched heroin and I think anybody who does is stupid unless they are terminally ill. But the media was going mad for heroin chic in late 90's GB. Trainspotting had been released and trendy graphic design was being used associated with heroin addiction. I found it sickening to see a bunch of idiots on TV talking about heroin like it's addiction was a fashion accessory.

When prisoners come from police stations to court in custody, their property comes bagged up with them. Most people have quite a bit of stuff - clothes, sports bag, books etc. Around early 1996, somebody came in whose only property was 4 syringes a plastic lemon shaped bottle of lemon juice (JIF), two disposable plastic lighters and a very used spoon for cooking heroin on. And that was his life, there in his property bag - nothing good, just misery.

Things like heroin must seem like a good idea at the time. I researched the picture and asked a lot of the regular addicts coming in about their habit and the process of shooting up. I already had an idea how I would do the picture.

Really what it's about is how things can look quite attractive but without trying too hard, you can see how dangerous they can be. It's also about irresponsible media trend setting.

The colours were all used regularly in advertising at that time.....they catch the eye in a very friendly way. Then when you take notice of what the objects are, it creates the shock. This happens in less than a second.

The powder is actually chocolate flavoured protein powder but when I showed it to one of they guys who had advised me about how users shoot up, he shook his head in horror and said "Oh God, please tell me your not on gear, Neal."

Anyway here's another one inspired by the UK prison system...

Attachment 88544
Seeing Red Copyright 1997

And this was from today, just getting used to my new camera. but it is seriously reduced in size. the camera is 12.2 megapixels.

Attachment 88545
Untitled Copyright 2008


----------



## CapDubOh

This is one of my favorites.


----------



## KipH

Good story write up Bonez. Have a thought of doing a photo essay book?


----------



## MCBrown.CA

funny picture I took while taking a drive today...










hah hillbilly storage unit!


----------



## BULLATTACK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
so i can just put copyrighted and it really is









Yeah I looked it up, any work of art made by you (music, painting, photo) is copyrighted to you automatically.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


funny picture I took while taking a drive today...










hah hillbilly storage unit!


That image creeps me out it reminds me of like texas chainsaw massacre or 28 weeks later, in the car looks like dead bodies


----------



## Mootsfox

Such a pretty 240GL. I learned how to drive stick on one. Downhill with a tailwind, that baby could hit 60mph in fourth!


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


funny picture I took while taking a drive today...










hah hillbilly storage unit!


Cool Pic. It almost looks computer-generated.


----------



## Bonez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kip69* 
Good story write up Bonez. Have a thought of doing a photo essay book?

Thanks. Hmmm, not sure about that but when I was at art college, the fine art lecturer was convinced I should be making books using drawing, painting, writing and photography.

I've always been very influenced by film and writing. I'm writing a book at the moment called "Deathmatch" but I don't intend using photography in it. It is set in 2006, 2012 and 3517 at different times throughout the book. There's a lot of personal experience in it. A mix of "military intelligence", philosophy, theology, occult practice and violence. Each chapter is named sequentially after the cards of the Major Arcana in Tarot.

I probably should have gone to University after college but art was very much up it's own ivory-tower backside. I never liked the high-handed, aloof way that most artists developed concepts. Other influences in my life took over and I ended up becoming an infantry soldier.....straight to Northern Ireland for a year - I'm just born lucky. Two years later I was on the run for 9 months and flitting in and out of the country.

Experience teaches us more than theory.

I'm not sure I could put all that in a photo essay. I have thought about doing a photo montage of all the visual memories I have of things in my life. I'm not sure what that would say exactly. Either way, anonymity is essential for me.

I would say that what I do is about exposing the truth, not for some kind of justice but because it's better to see the truth than be spoon fed lies. Lies are usually much easier to swallow - just ask any politician.

*MCBrown.CA*, That car reminds me of something in STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl. It's a good picture. What was the stuff inside it? Other than bodies.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonez*


*MCBrown.CA*, That car reminds me of something in STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl. It's a good picture. What was the stuff inside it? Other than bodies.


Oh, so it's not just me? It looked CG (I think). the jaggies on the defrost lines in the rear window clued me in (lack of AA)--though it could just be the format the picture was saved/compressed with. It looks CG. MCBrown.CA--is it real, or a screenshot from a game? I'm just curious.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonez*


*MCBrown.CA*, That car reminds me of something in STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl. It's a good picture. What was the stuff inside it? Other than bodies.


Looks like insulation for homes and such.


----------



## xguntherc

Hey Bonez, thanks for the story behind that. Really interesting. Heroin has always beena "Bad" thing as far as I've been around in the states. I do remember watching Trainspotting and thinking just how terrible that would be. and that it was sad.. then hearing about it being sooo cool and all.

Sorry for my reaction. It was just a very shocking picture. and as you said, that was sort of what you were going for, not to mention it was notived in about a half a second as well. I could tell by the pics that the bags had something else in them. but I understood what you were trying to show. I'm not sure what the lemons are for? but I'm sure I could find out by googling it. but I'd rather not.

and yes, some marijuana, or some alcohol is nothing bad, or a hookah is what they call it here. Tobacco with flavoring or molasses/honey. So yea, pot and stuff is no biggie, but anything more serious like tweaking, or shooting up cocaine and or heroin is very stupid. and I'll have to say. I'm stupid for trying it, but then for people to automatically not like someone, or call them stupid. or shun someone down for that is not in all ways far. my life is and has been very different from many others. and I'm not saying thats by any means an excuse, or gives me a reason to do stupid **** like injecting H.. but not everyones life's are the same. being chronically in pain and having many doctors give me Narcotics for years and years, and then that all stopping. I was addicted to them. no if's about it. then the doctors put me on Oxycontin. (IMO is just as bad, or worse than H) and it becomes more of an addiction than anything I've ever done in my entire life. soon after that the OXY's become so expensive that H that gives you the same effect is much much cheaper. (dirty, but cheap)

Oxycontin is basically a government made, synthetic heroin. it's a terrible drug, but was made for cancer patients. Anyways. This is not something I tell people often. but I've been there, and it was not a fun life to live. I feel bad for every person that ever tries it. Some people may disagree with this statement. but yes i did inject Heroin. and yes it was bad/stupid/******ed/dangerous/etc.... but I don't regret it. I mean I do, but I don't. I learned a lot of things along those years. met a lot of good, and bad people. and it's made me who I am today, and the stronger person I am. so for that I'm sort of ok with it.. I'd never do it again for the life of me though.

Anyways this is long enough. sorry. just a touchy subject there.. thats all. great pic either way. it's the thought, and idea behind it that counts. I'm done with this rant though. lol.

moving on!

edit* I want Green Bay Packers Season Tickets.. not FAIR.. great seats BTW. that would be so amazingly fun. Just wait til next year. Rogers is going to kick @$$.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonez*


I'm not sure I could put all that in a photo essay. I have thought about doing a photo montage of all the visual memories I have of things in my life. I'm not sure what that would say exactly. Either way, anonymity is essential for me.


Prince William??????

J/k m8! You have a natural way of grabbing people's attention with your words. I bid you well in your endeavors!


----------



## PioNYC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
LOL, an example of how a good title can really make a great photo.

Thanks GT! The car stopped and this guy went out to get a cup of coffee from the corner bodega. The car was in a No Parking/Standing zone and the traffic cop made a beeling towards the car. I didn't understand why the driver didn't take off once the officer was there and circled the block to pick up her hubby/bf/whatever. She just stayed put, and the guy had to plead so that he won't get a ticket, to no avail. the fine was around $115.

The photo was taken with a Canon 20D with a manual focus Carl Zeiss Jena 135mm, via an M42 to Canon EF adapter. I really like this lens, extremely sharp and has earthy color renditioning, a bit like Agfa film. The Haoda split screen in tnhe 20D by the way aided a lot in focusing.

I really liked your cicada shot, reminded me of my childhood when I used to hunt for these shells. Interesting fact: the cicada larvae live underground for around 17 years before they climb out into the open, get out of their shells, and fly as adult cicadas do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonez* 
Excellent shots

These are old film pics. I've not shot anything for a while but have just bought a Canon 450d and Sigma 17-70mm lens. I should be able to get out and experiment a bit in the next few days .


Thanks Bonez! I find your photos, and writeups interesting as well. What film scanner did you use?


----------



## OJX

Here are some of the good ones I took last summer


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OJX*


Here are some of the good ones I took last summer


























i like that first one


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guyladouche*


Oh, so it's not just me? It looked CG (I think). the jaggies on the defrost lines in the rear window clued me in (lack of AA)--though it could just be the format the picture was saved/compressed with. It looks CG. MCBrown.CA--is it real, or a screenshot from a game? I'm just curious.


haha it was shot in RAW format on my D40 and converted to JPEG by software (Capture NX2). I wish there were games that looked that good. Photo was 6MP and converted with to JPEG with full quality but I suspect it was the upload to Photobucket that is responsible for the jaggies on the rear window.

Its insulation, by the way...


----------



## Bonez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Prince William??????

J/k m8! You have a natural way of grabbing people's attention with your words. I bid you well in your endeavors!

No, not Prince William!! lol. Thanks man.

Reference the substance in bags in "Tacklebox": Heroin is also nicknamed "brown" or "tackle" in the UK as most of the street gear is pale brown and looks exactly like the stuff in the picture. Citric Acid or plain lemon juice is used to mix in with heroin and water. The citric acid breaks down the granules of heroin so it can be injected as a liquid rather than a grainy fluid. When it's then cooked up, the crap floats to the top and becomes a scum round the edge of the liquid usually burning on to the spoon a bit. A cigarette filter is usually put in to the liquid and the needle point is placed in the filter to draw the liquid heroin in to the syringe. The filter prevents large bits of rubbish being drawn up with the fluid.

The scanner used was an old HP scanner printer fax. The prints were 8" by 6"

That stuff in the car looked like fibre glass insulation but I've not seen it that colour before.


----------



## endo

here is a picture i like. it is from where i work. it is a 3 mp surveillance camera. this shows a comparison of 3mp versus analog. and technically i took the picture. i hung this camera i built the server and i reviewed the video and saved this picture.

this is my brother and i.Attachment 88743

here are some more pics i like that i took on my honeymoon.

tiki man
Attachment 88745

flowers
Attachment 88746
Attachment 88747


----------



## PioNYC

Excellent photos all!


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
haha it was shot in RAW format on my D40 and converted to JPEG by software (Capture NX2). I wish there were games that looked that good.

Its insulation, by the way...

Oh, funny! It's weird how some pictures can look "fake" like CG--guess it's just that "perfect" angle where the shadows are so real it's almost too good to be true, LOL!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Here are a few of mine. I have one other that I will have to look for.


----------



## Mootsfox

mort, where is that?


----------



## PioNYC

NYC: The Morning Paper


----------



## heelsparky0501




----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


mort, where is that?


The first one is of a lake in northern Michigan and the second and third are in Banff National Park in Alberta Canada.

Here's the picture that I was looking for:


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PioNYC*


NYC: The Morning Paper










I really like this photo but its kind of depressing, the people in it look homeless kind of reminds me of the persuit of hapiness
Prolly my second fave on ive taken


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

my first pano from way back when, colors came out pretty neat. (i kept it really small, full size its 5 or 6 images across)


----------



## FilluX

Schubie, thats awesome!









Would you mind sending a link to a highres version? That would fit as a bg on a 22" screen?

Thanx mate!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

sure thing, ill upload a higher res version when i get home from work tonight.
another one i took that i found scales well for widescreen/multi monitor is
http://picasaweb.google.com/a.schub/...52330983800082
(sorry, only place i have it currently uploaded)


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
my first pano from way back when, colors came out pretty neat. (i kept it really small, full size its 5 or 6 images across)









Nice pano, Schubie. I wish I could post mine, but they were on the external HDD that I dropped, RIP to 10k images...









What program do you use to stitch your panos together? I use ArcSoft PhotoStitch, a so-so piece of free software that I got with an old p&s camera. These days I find using Photoshop or PaintShopPro works just as easily.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i use autostitch
great program, tell it what shots you want, and it trys to figure it all out for you.
http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
i use autostitch
great, program, tell it what shots you want, and it trys to figure it all out for you.
http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html

That's a very cool panoramic! At first I figured it was done with the new feature from PS CS3--my buddy has CS3 and we played around with it a year ago--he made a pano from 8 photos taken of a 360 degree pan of our research lab--I'm in each photo, which worked out to be pretty funny, and CS3 did an amazing job of smacking them all together. I've been looking for something like CS3 (as I don't have the cash to shell out for it), so I'll check out that autostitch program.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

here you go.
http://picasaweb.google.ca/a.schub/D...76790470869586
right above the image there is a download tab, just click that and it should be the full size image.

hope you enjoy it


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Chimney Rock, NC


----------



## Ryan747

thats a cool photo it looks like ur on the side of the cliff, like u took it while rock climbing


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
thats a cool photo it looks like ur on the side of the cliff, like u took it while rock climbing

Thanks, don't I wish? I was on a small ledge a few feet from the other tourists. It was an awesome day, heaviest fog I've seen.


----------



## PioNYC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
Chimney Rock, NC










Very nice, GT







The things we do to take a good picture.....

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## Marin

Since I can't access my desktop right now, which has lightroom on it, I gave editing a try on iPhoto. I like how iPhoto instantly converts RAW to jpeg.


----------



## FilluX

Really nice pic Marin!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Since I can't access my desktop right now, which has lightroom on it, I gave editing a try on iPhoto. I like how iPhoto instantly converts RAW to jpeg.


Very nice composition, and not too saturated!

Rural Fayette Co., KY:









The Castle Post, Woodford Co., KY:


----------



## Ryan747

sweet ass castle!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


sweet ass castle!


Yeah, it's a funny building. Built by a rich guy for one of wives years ago, now it's a $1000 per night hotel.


----------



## bentleya




----------



## coffeejunky

bentleya...you're back


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
Yeah, it's a funny building. Built by a rich guy for one of wives years ago, now it's a $1000 per night hotel.

Is is the boldt castle?


----------



## Mootsfox

Taken at noon, that's fog not clouds







Sorry about the dirty images, these are old, and were shot with a crappy HP P&S. I wish I could go back and take better shots.


----------



## Marin

OMG you're back!!!

I remember you getting banned, unbanned, then banned again.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
Is is the boldt castle?

No, this the Castle Post, formerly Martin Castle, in Woodford Co., KY.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Castle


----------



## admin

Here are some of the fall shots I liked:


----------



## PioNYC

Very nice, moots. Admin, those are excellent macros. What body/lens combo did you use?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Here are some of the fall shots I liked:


You've got a good eye, admin! Curious to know what gear you used here myself

This is inside an old abandoned rail car. There are about 12 of them, spent all of the last two days shooting them!


----------



## admin

Thanks kindly









I believe I shot that with my 40D + EF 85mm f/1.2L II.


----------



## equetefue

Excellent pic GoneTomorrow.

Excellent composition.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Taken at noon, that's fog not clouds







Sorry about the dirty images, these are old, and were shot with a crappy HP P&S. I wish I could go back and take better shots.


I bet you could easily remove the noise in these with NeatImage.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *equetefue*


Excellent pic GoneTomorrow.

Excellent composition.


Thanks!


----------



## Marin

Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Fall in NY...Canon PowerShot A590IS P and S










GRRR Photobucket always makes my pics small.......


----------



## PioNYC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Thanks kindly









I believe I shot that with my 40D + EF 85mm f/1.2L II.

Extension tubes?


----------



## PioNYC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
You've got a good eye, admin! Curious to know what gear you used here myself

This is inside an old abandoned rail car. There are about 12 of them, spent all of the last two days shooting them!










Very nice, GT. Gotta love neatimage! It looks a bit HDRish by the way. great job.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PioNYC*


Very nice, GT. Gotta love neatimage! It looks a bit HDRish by the way. great job.


Very perceptive, it is an HDR actually, made with Photomatix.


----------



## Vostro

Heres a couple of pics that I recently took with a camera I got my hands on to play with. Im actually very new to photography and getting the hang of Photoshop but Im having a blast so far. Will try to get some more pics up soon. Let me know what you think


----------



## Mootsfox

That's a good start.

I'd recommend trying the "Rule of Thirds" for some of your shots. Basically the idea is to throw the main focus of your shot to the side a bit so the shot becomes more visually interesting. Here's the wiki page on it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_thirds

Balanced pictures make great snapshots. Unbalanced ones make great art


----------



## PioNYC

NYC: Ogling The Cyclist


----------



## otterpopjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Very perceptive, it is an HDR actually, made with Photomatix.


Photomatix looks like a must have! I haven't spent a ton of time doing HDR in photoshop but the few pics I have done weren't easy...

My DeviantArt page!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *otterpopjunkie*


Photomatix looks like a must have! I haven't spent a ton of time doing HDR in photoshop but the few pics I have done weren't easy...

My DeviantArt page!


They aren't always easy in Photomatix either. A lot of tweaking sometimes. I also use Gimp with the HDR plugin as well.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Another old train interior, HDR'd with Photomatix:


----------



## s1rrah

You asked for it:

...

A true God of Victory, my friend, "Kendall" ... sporting his mullet and immanent pregnancy ... bunched fists and all, as though to say, _"I'm READY!!"_

(we were about to go for a surf and he was hamming it up for the camera)

LMAO!!

...










...

My fav photo EVER!


----------



## Marin




----------



## xguntherc

have a thing for old trains huh?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

A Wilhelm Scream concert in Chicago. Used a Colorflash Holga with ISO 800 Kodak Portra film. Scanned the negative in with Photoshop, and no added effects.


----------



## Mootsfox

That's hot


----------



## PioNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*












That's a beautiful triptych.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
have a thing for old trains huh?

Well, there are a lot of them. I have a thing for dilapidated old pieces of machinery in general, great to shoot.


----------



## silent_nightr34

Here is a pic I took a week or so after I got my first dslr, a rebel xsi. These are first ever night pictures as well since I never had a tripod..



















My first extreme HDR:









A very tricky shot without a tripod during a FSAE practice.. didn't come out well but I like the potential it could of had:


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silent_nightr34*


Here is a pic I took a week or so after I got my first dslr, a rebel xsi. These are first ever night pictures as well since I never had a tripod..




















I really like those two, the second one a lot. Do you remember what settings you used?

I really like night shots. I'm on my way to India for a wedding until a bit after new years. I'm hoping to get some pretty cool night shots--since the smog is so bad during the day, everything looks like crap, LOL.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silent_nightr34*


Here is a pic I took a week or so after I got my first dslr, a rebel xsi. These are first ever night pictures as well since I never had a tripod..




















Do you have those in full res?


----------



## DarkNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silent_nightr34*


Here is a pic I took a week or so after I got my first dslr, a rebel xsi. These are first ever night pictures as well since I never had a tripod..



















My first extreme HDR:









A very tricky shot without a tripod during a FSAE practice.. didn't come out well but I like the potential it could of had:










Bigger pictures please


----------



## default501x

i just got a canon 400d xti, these are the first few shots on the stock lens.
i <3 this camera.


----------



## silent_nightr34

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim* 
Do you have those in full res?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkNite* 
Bigger pictures please









Here is my deviantart page.. All the pictures should be downloadable at full resolution..
http://r33e8.deviantart.com/gallery/

Here is my flickr page but I don't have pro so the images are scaled down..
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Thanks


----------



## JoeUbi

Here's my super gangster teacup poodle. Used a high ISO to get a really great film grain effect, desaturated and lowered the contrast, seemed to achieve a great looking "vintage" looking photo.


----------



## Mjolnir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
I have seen that tree before...

Me too! Yellowstone.


----------



## GoneTomorrow




----------



## xguntherc

It Snowed in Vegas, It never does. It hasn't that much since the 1979 they said on news. So I got a pic. and a few other pics to follow it.

This was the snow around midnight, with no flash. The Snow and the vegas lights kept it light out all night


This one the guy diving is fuzzy, not fast enough shutter speed. but I liked the picture anyways.


It had just rained out in the Red Rock Mountains in Utah, and I look this on a ledge. I liked the water reflection. 


and last, another of the puppy Ollie. This is his new outfit. It's a little bathrobe like thing. lol. It looks great.


What does everyone think of the pics. Please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## xguntherc

Here's another of the football game. I have Tons of the game.

I like this one simply cuz you can see what is about to happen, the lineman are taking notice to a rushing linebacker, & you can imagine them screaming to watch that guy... It's a cool photo for the sports fan.


----------



## default501x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Here's another of the football game. I have Tons of the game.

I like this one simply cuz you can see what is about to happen, the lineman are taking notice to a rushing linebacker, & you can imagine them screaming to watch that guy... It's a cool photo for the sports fan.


this is a cool shot.
lots of action


----------



## xguntherc

Ya I was trying to get actual shots during action and stuff. I like the Football shot on the first post, but it's a lil to blurry. I like how right above the guy diving is the QB, and you can tell he's just thrown the ball and his body is still following the motion.

I have more if you'd like to see a few more.

My problem was most of those were taken on Auto settings. and when I saw the Blur I went into Shutter mode and cranked up the shutter speed faster. Yet the pics come out VERY dark. Obviously I just need to learn the advanced settings more. I still need to watch my D40 DVD I got. lol


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Ya I was trying to get actual shots during action and stuff. I like the Football shot on the first post, but it's a lil to blurry. I like how right above the guy diving is the QB, and you can tell he's just thrown the ball and his body is still following the motion.

I have more if you'd like to see a few more.

My problem was most of those were taken on Auto settings. and when I saw the Blur I went into Shutter mode and cranked up the shutter speed faster. Yet the pics come out VERY dark. Obviously I just need to learn the advanced settings more. I still need to watch my D40 DVD I got. lol

Actually, fairly decent shots of the game, I think you managed it well (and the Red Rock shot is very good). Which lens did you use? To freeze sports action, you'll need a shutter speed faster than 1/60", at least 1/200" if not faster. This obviously can be difficult if you're at high zoom with a narrow aperture, so don't be afraid to crank that ISO up to 1600 if need be. Remember that the noise can be taken care of later.

Gunther, I think you should start to wean yourself off the Program Auto or Full Auto setting. Using shutter priority and aperture priority are good transitional phases before you rotate the knob to "M". In fact, I would use aperture priority exclusively, as it's a good way to learn how to employ apertures properly.


----------



## xguntherc

So when I go into shutter mode or something and they are just way dark I shoulda cranked up the ISO a few levels. I guess I knew that. It was really cold, and yes I was just holding the camera with my cold hands on about the 20th Row..









Yea I'm slowly getting away from the Auto. and soon I'll try and always be on S, and A. you think I should do A instead huh. Thats a pretty good idea.
Yea I liked the red rock. I have 2 more I'll post after work.
Thanks for the input I appreciate it!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


So when I go into shutter mode or something and they are just way dark I shoulda cranked up the ISO a few levels. I guess I knew that. It was really cold, and yes I was just holding the camera with my cold hands on about the 20th Row..









Yea I'm slowly getting away from the Auto. and soon I'll try and always be on S, and A. you think I should do A instead huh. Thats a pretty good idea.
Yea I liked the red rock. I have 2 more I'll post after work.
Thanks for the input I appreciate it!


Yep, when you set the shutter speed manually, it came out dark because the camera opened up the aperture all the way, but there still wasn't enough light. That's when you need to intervene and increase the ISO. I'm not sure about the D40, but you can set the ISO to Auto as well.

Yeah, 'A' is a very good all-purpose mode. The camera handles the shutter speed and you choose the aperture. S mode is used for very specific purposes, like to set very fast shutter speeds or or very slow ones.


----------



## default501x

yep i would say crank up that ISO to 1600 for sports shots like that, and a lower Fstop will allow for a faster shutter speed in situations like that.
the shots look good though, minus the blur.
if you love taking shots of sports, you should look in to telephoto lenses. they are tons of fun to use at football games.


----------



## EricM9104




----------



## Marin

Just took these 20 minutes ago.


----------



## xguntherc

wow marin, those are simply just great shots.

Nicely done, I wish I had that type of view around here. lol


----------



## MasterShake

Thanks for the new wallpaper marin


----------



## xguntherc

for real huh.. I did the same thing.. haha

is that ok?


----------



## Marin

It's fine to use them as wallpapers









I was hoping to be using my 60mm macro lens but I couldn't get it shipped out in time. Oh well.


----------



## EricM9104




----------



## Ltar




----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EricM9104*












Are you stalking that cloud or is it the same pic as earlier with a different effect? lol
Nice pics guys


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


Are you stalking that cloud or is it the same pic as earlier with a different effect? lol
Nice pics guys


Same pic as earlier, did a little Photoshopping though.


----------



## Marin




----------



## dudemanppl

Flower thing (BW)
Flower thing (color)
Happy Prisoner
Dandelion
Driving
Fall colors
Kitty
Didn't see attach files............ I'm too lazy to redo em.


----------



## default501x

marin did you use a GND filter on those other shots?
and what kind of lens did you use?


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Took this one yesterday... kinda neat I think.










Nikon D40, 15-55mm kit lens + UV filter. f6.3 @ 1/40


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *default501x*


marin did you use a GND filter on those other shots?
and what kind of lens did you use?


Just the normal 18-55mm kit lens that came with my XSi. And I don't use a filter, I just shoot in RAW and edit them later on in Lightroom (PC)/iPhoto (need to get Aperture or Lightroom on my MacBook).

And another photo. It's a sugar cane factory.


----------



## xguntherc

man.. you take some great photo's man. I'm jealous


----------



## xguntherc

Here is another of the Football game. I posted some others the other day. I liked this one. They covered the entire field with a Huge flag before the game. Sadly I had my 55-200VR with me and couldn't zoom out enough to get the entire Flag. Thats one of those times i REALLY, REALLY wish I had the 18-200VR.. anyone wanna get me one for x-mas.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Here is another of the Football game. I posted some others the other day. I liked this one. They covered the entire field with a Huge flag before the game. Sadly I had my 55-200VR with me and couldn't zoom out enough to get the entire Flag. Thats one of those times i REALLY, REALLY wish I had the 18-200VR.. anyone wanna get me one for x-mas.



LOL, that's why you should always carry your other lenses with you. The shot turned out very nice nevertheless.


----------



## PioNYC

Dude, Get Off My Wave!


----------



## JoeUbi




----------



## default501x

interesting shot joeubi. what is that?
gunther didnt your camera come with something like an 18-55? most DSLR's come with a similar lens and they work well for taking shots like that one


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *default501x*


interesting shot joeubi. what is that?
gunther didnt your camera come with something like an 18-55? most DSLR's come with a similar lens and they work well for taking shots like that one


It's actually a sculpture I did last year for an art class/show. The day I took the photo I had some awesome light coming in through my living room windows and decided to take a few shots.


----------



## xguntherc

Ya thats a really cool shot, looks like snake skin or something weird like that.

and yes I know I should have had my other lens. it was cold. and I was up close at the football game. I wanted close shots so I just took the one. I really wish now I had the other. I wanna buy like a 18-105 or whatever that comes with the D90.. that would make me happy. 
and yes default. it came with 18-55 but I didn't have it on me at the moment. sadly. Meh oh well though. There's always next time.


----------



## Marin

Skittles.


----------



## xguntherc

yet again, another good one from Marin.


----------



## JoeUbi

Marin did you take that photo from behind a window? Cause I see some weird glare going on.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
Marin did you take that photo from behind a window? Cause I see some weird glare going on.

It was taken while on the highway in Maui.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
It was taken while on the highway in Maui.

With the windows closed, I presume?


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


With the windows closed, I presume?


Yeah, windows were closed.


----------



## Marin

I found these while in the ocean.


----------



## xguntherc

A Few Photo's I took While I was at the Red Rocks in St. George Utah.

I liked these out of all of them.. sadly these are the only sort of good ones. I'm nothing near as good as you Marin.. Yet. I'm learning though.

Here's the first one. I just liked this one, and the detail in the cave. It's probably not that great of a pic anyways.


This is another, just some Rocks.


----------



## Marin

Have you tried editing your photos?


----------



## xguntherc

a little. these are untouched. I need to learn the software. It seems pretty amazing though. I have lightroom 2.

why, did you see something that could look even better after some editing. or you just mean general sharpening and such?
Edit one if it were yours and post it will ya.. Nothing to time consuming though. I'd just like to see what you'd do


----------



## Marin

If you can post the RAW version, if you did shoot in RAW, I can edit it. I'm a little limited at the moment as I only have access to iPhoto as I'm using my laptop. My desktop has Lightroom 2 on it.


----------



## xguntherc

I didn't shoot in RAW. I should though huh. lol.

well here. I just edited this photo a lil. I did a little to much, and I know that. I just wanted to see how it turned out. This is Ollie, the yorkie we have. He's a Model, he'll hold still like that when I have my camera out.. for 10 minutes at a time i love it. lol



actually, after looking at this one, and the original. I like how it turned out. lol


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


If you can post the RAW version, if you did shoot in RAW, I can edit it. I'm a little limited at the moment as I only have access to iPhoto as I'm using my laptop. My desktop has Lightroom 2 on it.


You have the software for processing Nikon RAW? (NEF)


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


You have the software for processing Nikon RAW? (NEF)


Lightroom 2 should be able to do it fine. And I doubt there will be a noticeable quality loss.


----------



## xguntherc

yes lightroom 2.0 can do it. and I have lightroom. It's a Great program.

should I just start always shooting in raw like gone does?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
yes lightroom 2.0 can do it. and I have lightroom. It's a Great program.

should I just start always shooting in raw like gone does?

Yep, it's worth it, RAW has so much flexibility for post-processing.


----------



## JoeUbi

Aperture > Lightroom imho


----------



## xguntherc

well I got Lightroom 2.0 for FREE.. so thats what I have, and use. if you know what it's worth. then you'd have been ok with getting it for free also.


----------



## Marin




----------



## xguntherc

Not bad, I like that. where'd you find that little guy?

I didn't know you were only 17 Sir... you take some great pics. have you taken any classes at school?


----------



## Marin

Yeah, only 17. I haven't taken any classes yet, so far I've been learning everything through trial and error.

And the gecko was hiding in a lamp. I noticed him when he popped his head out.


----------



## xguntherc

sitting in a lamp huh. thats pretty cool. I like that. I plan to go take some shots tomorrow with my new lens and I'll post back.

oh and I just found you on XS


----------



## Marin

Yeah, just started posting on XS.


----------



## Unl33t

Here's one i took a few minutes ago with a Samsung S630 "point and Shoot". unfortunately i had to upload it as a .jpg, because my crappy internet wont upload a 5Mb image









dont think it acme out to bad.

EDIT: also i appologise for the size, i scaled it down to 60% of the original size, but it still came out to big. my bad

EDIT EDIT: ok there, i scaled it down further, hope you like it.


----------



## xguntherc

pretty decent shot. Nice sunset. Woulda been nice if there was a little details of the tree's also.

Well done either way


----------



## xguntherc

Here's a Shot I took today.. I thought it was pretty cool. It was cropped though.


----------



## JoeUbi

Gotta love natural lighting.


----------



## Marin




----------



## xlastshotx

Click to Enlarge


----------



## Vostro

Both are very unhealthy...


----------



## Mootsfox

But they taste so good


----------



## xguntherc

Oreo's do.. Ciggs are NASTY!


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Oreo's do.. *Ciggs are NASTY!*


Not when you're drunk.


----------



## EricM9104

http://ericm9104.deviantart.com/art/...-can-108788711


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
Both are very unhealthy...











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
But they taste so good










Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Oreo's do.. Ciggs are NASTY!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
Not when you're drunk.


lol


----------



## phospholipid




----------



## beldecca

My last trip to Salzburg








http://thrasis.smugmug.com/gallery/4...497_RUbRK-A-LB


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beldecca* 
My last trip to Salzburg








http://thrasis.smugmug.com/gallery/4...497_RUbRK-A-LB

Wow


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*



Whoa I really like this picture, I don't have any mountains like that around my area.









I took this one last night at my community lake.








20 second shutter, f9, ISO100, 70mm Zoom. My a200 on a tripod


----------



## coffeejunky

Here is my favourite picture (aplogies for the grainyness, it was taken with 35mm and my scanner is crap). I wish I could go back in time and take it with dSLR







.


----------



## xguntherc

you posted the same photo in both threads.. lol.

we see it in just the one Sir, thats all thats needed.

either way it's a really nice shot. would be great on a DSLR. but nice either way. Good work


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
you posted the same photo in both threads.. lol.

we see it in just the one Sir, thats all thats needed.

either way it's a really nice shot. would be great on a DSLR. but nice either way. Good work

Sorry








But Marin does it








I though I had lost it due to a HDD failure, but I was so happy I found it (I could have just re-scanned but CBA)


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Sorry








But Marin does it








I though I had lost it due to a HDD failure, but I was so happy I found it (I could have just re-scanned but CBA)



tis a great shot, where is it of?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
tis a great shot, where is it of?

Its Chesil beach -
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chesil_Beach
In Southern UK
A massive storm washed up millions of pebbles into a large causeway. Its a really impressive place and so much wildlife.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Sorry








*But Marin does it*








I though I had lost it due to a HDD failure, but I was so happy I found it (I could have just re-scanned but CBA)

My five flames give me special posting privileges, one day you can do the same







jk


----------



## wannabe_OC

deleted


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## phospholipid

hey guys -

i started a weight loss/photo blog on teh net. i lost 46 lbs over summer, and during finals i stopped working out and gained 10 back, so i'm gonna start working out again and lose weight.

every time i eat something, imma take pictures of it and update with my routine. well, not everything i eat but you get the picture [mostly the good looking stuff] check it out :]

http://lipids.wordpress.com/
http://lipids.wordpress.com/


----------



## xguntherc

not bad at all... loose that weight.

oh and yes, Marin has many many flames. he can do what he wants.. lol jk jk.

he has 4 flames so he's close behind you.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*












Zombie dog?


----------



## Marin




----------



## rx7speed




----------



## Vostro

^ amazing!


----------



## Mootsfox

awwwwhhh


----------



## xguntherc

rx7 i like the picture.. well done. oh and your avatar is AWESOME!


----------



## default501x

i got to play with a canon 85mm fixed f1.2 lens at CES and all i can say is WOW
my 18-55 feels like a turd after using that lens








i will post a pic i took with it later (gotta go through my camera)


----------



## GoneTomorrow




----------



## default501x

wow, nice shot gone.
the clouds came out very nice against that foreground


----------



## xguntherc

ya, thats a great shot. the clouds are the first thing I noticed.

and yea post a pic with that lens from CES. I'm in vegas, but had no way to go to the show. I'd have loved to though.


----------



## default501x

i havent finished transferring and converting all of the pics, but heres two i took with the ES II lens (keep in mind i wasnt allowed to stray more than about a foot from the desk, understandable when im using their $2200 lens







):

















heres a shot of one of the 4 desks so you can see what they had to play with (all of those under the glass too):









once i finish converting them all from RAW i will add some more

god i want that lens










gunther, you dont know anyone in the industry?
people are allowed to bring guests with them.


----------



## Marin

Wish I could go there so I could snap a few pics with it.

EDIT: So many cameras and lenses








______________________

Anyways...


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *default501x* 
wow, nice shot gone.
the clouds came out very nice against that foreground


Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
ya, thats a great shot. the clouds are the first thing I noticed.

and yea post a pic with that lens from CES. I'm in vegas, but had no way to go to the show. I'd have loved to though.

Thanks, I was out driving around that day and noticed how nice the clouds were, so I immediately went home and got my camera.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *default501x*


i havent finished transferring and converting all of the pics, but heres two i took with the ES II lens (keep in mind i wasnt allowed to stray more than about a foot from the desk, understandable when im using their $2200 lens







):

heres a shot of one of the 4 desks so you can see what they had to play with (all of those under the glass too):

once i finish converting them all from RAW i will add some more

god i want that lens









gunther, you dont know anyone in the industry?
people are allowed to bring guests with them.


Wow, f/1.2, now that's a shallow DOF.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Wish I could go there so I could snap a few pics with it.

EDIT: So many cameras and lenses








______________________

Anyways...

[/URL]


Marin, I know that's something obvious but I just can't compute. What is it? Nice macro BTW.


----------



## Marin

It's the stock heatsink from my Rampage Formula (NB part of the cooler).


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Wow, f/1.2, now that's a shallow DOF.


I almost got a f/1.4 on ebay, but I missed the end of the auction by like 10 seconds.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I almost got a f/1.4 on ebay, but I missed the end of the auction by like 10 seconds.

What was the final price?


----------



## Mootsfox

$102.50


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


$102.50


















Damnation, that's a good price.


----------



## rx7speed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Wow, f/1.2, now that's a shallow DOF.


that's nothing


----------



## default501x

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7speed* 
that's nothing









wowowow look at that lens
that is insane









and marin you should submit that shot to the macro photobook


----------



## Mootsfox

rangefinder doesnt count


----------



## rx7speed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


rangefinder doesnt count

















if nothing else I can bring up a few other f .95 lenses or even the one that is f/.70 also


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7speed*


if nothing else I can bring up a few other f .95 lenses or even the one that is f/.70 also


Christ, for a f/.7 aperture the DOF must be nothing more than a thin sliver! I know that Stanley Kubrick often used f/.9 lenses on his movie cameras.


----------



## rx7speed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Christ, for a f/.7 aperture the DOF must be nothing more than a thin sliver! I know that Stanley Kubrick often used f/.9 lenses on his movie cameras.


it was a stanley kubrick flick that used this lens as well. it was barry lyndon was the name of the flcik that used this zeiss lens


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7speed*


it was a stanley kubrick flick that used this lens as well. it was barry lyndon was the name of the flcik that used this zeiss lens


Great movie!


----------



## viper37

I took this right as vtec kicked in at 300mph.


----------



## xguntherc

Thats an amazing photo... i like it.

tell me, can a diesel really go 300 MPH.. thats fast!! are you sure??

Anyways someone listed info about doing this. So I gave it a try. How to make a blurry photo, in a cool way.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Thats an amazing photo... i like it.

tell me, can a diesel really go 300 MPH.. thats fast!! are you sure??

Anyways someone listed info about doing this. So I gave it a try. How to make a blurry photo, in a cool way.










Zooming in while shooting?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Thats an amazing photo... i like it.

tell me, can a diesel really go 300 MPH.. thats fast!! are you sure??


Did you not notice the massive jet engine on the back of the truck?








Looks awesome, I want one.


----------



## default501x

Quote:


Originally Posted by *viper37* 
i took this right as vtec kicked in at 300mph.










Epic!


----------



## Weston607

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MXjunk127* 
I am very proud of several I have taken...but maybe this one:










I reserve the right to change this in the next hour or so, as I procrastinate from my homework and look through more...

Pff I guess you can have more than one favorite, so here:





































may add nature shots later.

Awesome Pics! Do u ride?


----------



## viper37

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


tell me, can a diesel really go 300 MPH.. thats fast!! are you sure??


That thing has no diesel engine. It was going 308 to be exact.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Did you not notice the massive jet engine on the back of the truck?










Negative. Did you notice the THREE Sikorsky helicopter jet turbines on the back?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *default501x*


Epic!


Thanks mate.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *viper37*


That thing has no diesel engine. It was going 308 to be exact.

Negative. Did you notice the THREE Sikorsky helicopter jet turbines on the back?









Thanks mate.










Wow they stacked three on the back of that thing








Dread to think what the fuel bill is.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7speed*





truly remarkable


----------



## Marin




----------



## xguntherc

I need to go on a vacation and take my Camera out. I have an idea for some good shots I might do tomorrow though.


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

My trip to Cabo San Lucas, Mexico

Plane Ride










The famous cabo rock










Coming into the marina










The Marina










My hand is as big as the Boat










Sunrise










Sunrise again










Sunset










The Hotel (15 sec shutter speed)


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

These were shot mostly in London, England in the summer of 2007. The glare on the first one is from the really thick plastic that the pods on the London eye are made of. All of these were taken with a Fujifilm finepix a400 at auto.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide* 
These were shot mostly in London, England in the summer of 2007. The glare on the first one is from the really thick plastic that the pods on the London eye are made of. All of these were taken with a Fujifilm finepix a400 at auto.

very cool


----------



## Kris88




----------



## Marin

Did he land it?

Also what body and lens? (if you used a SLR, I'm just guessing here).

Nice pic BTW.


----------



## Kris88

Thanks







Yea he landed it, not the best tucknee though >_>

This was using my dads camera a while back. Sony a100 with a sigma 70-210 we bought off of ebay for 20 bucks. f/5.6 @ 1/800

Which canon do you use? I saw your profile pic but couldnt read the letters


----------



## Marin

In the pic it's a Canon XSi w/ a EF-S 60mm Macro. And the battery grip is hidden by my hand.


----------



## Kris88




----------



## coffeejunky

*The Addiction*


----------



## Mootsfox

ohhh that's nice


----------



## ImmortalKenny

I'm gonna break the rules here and post 4 pictures that I took today at the Parker 425 in Parker, AZ. Take note that these were taken with a $100 point-and-shoot Samsung camera.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD




----------



## default501x

crazyhead that first car is just


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *default501x*


crazyhead that first car is just










That's a Supra.

The Skyline below it is much better


----------



## default501x

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
That's a Supra.

The Skyline below it is much better









im aware of this, but you have to admit the supra has one damn sexy body kit on it


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *default501x* 
im aware of this, but you have to admit the supra has one damn sexy body kit on it









neva!









The supra is just too big for me, I've never been able to like it much







Nice powerplant though


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Thanks !

It was at a local car show!

Bigger size:


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cr4zYH3aD* 




































Awesome pics man. Do you have bigger ones of the R32?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
That's a Supra.

The Skyline below it is much better









You are now my best friend on this site







lol


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Unfortunately I think it was on my other HDD that died last september !!


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cr4zYH3aD* 
Unfortunately I think it was on my other HDD that died last september !!

aw man







. I love those things. Gotta get me one this year.
What camera did you use btw?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


aw man







. I love those things. Gotta get me one this year.
What camera did you use btw?


I got ripped off. I paid 2,000$ for a Canon XTi. But you can buy one for 400-500$ nowadays.

It's an AMAZING camera for the price.

Number 1: The sensor is really better than a point & shoot - which means really BETTER image quality.
Number 2: You can change the lenses
Number 3: Built-in flash & Anti-dust system

It's 10 MP too.

if you want IS tho, you'll need to buy a lens.

That picture of the R32 is one of the sharpest picture I took - ever. !

Edit: BTW Just resize the R32 picture - the quality is not so bad


----------



## ImmortalKenny

That's a really nice Supra. Unfortunately, they're become more and more rarer nowadays.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cr4zYH3aD* 
I got ripped off. I paid 2,000$ for a Canon XTi. But you can buy one for 400-500$ nowadays.

It's an AMAZING camera for the price.

Number 1: The sensor is really better than a point & shoot - which means really BETTER image quality.
Number 2: You can change the lenses
Number 3: Built-in flash & Anti-dust system

It's 10 MP too.

if you want IS tho, you'll need to buy a lens.

That picture of the R32 is one of the sharpest picture I took - ever. !

Edit: BTW Just resize the R32 picture - the quality is not so bad

oh ya. The best thing about high res cams. I should see if i can find a cheap dslr. All of my pics are taken using my N82's camera right now







.


----------



## viper37

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 










That truck lives in Poway, it's one of the Corky McMillin trucks. But holy tits, Looks like he hit something! Dirt Alliance and a bunch of the smaller teams are also here in Poway.

Bilstein's plant is here too! We used to go liberate shocks that didn't pass QC out of their dumpsters.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *viper37*


That truck lives in Poway, it's one of the Corky McMillin trucks. But holy tits, Looks like he hit something! Dirt Alliance and a bunch of the smaller teams are also here in Poway.

Bilstein's plant is here too! We used to go liberate shocks that didn't pass QC out of their dumpsters.


I'm glad to see someone else recognizes the sport.

Andy was driving this truck and was just dominating the whole race. He always kept a good 10-15 minute lead over second place. He finished first, obviously, quite impressive for such a youngster.

As to what he hit, I have no idea. This photo was taken at race mile 7 on the first lap, so he had to of hit something right off the bat.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*












Great shot, even captured the moon!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cr4zYH3aD*


I got ripped off. I paid 2,000$ for a Canon XTi. But you can buy one for 400-500$ nowadays.










Great Caesar's Ghost, $2000 for an XTi? You can get a 5D for that price. I don't know if I would admit that I got swindled for that much. How did you end up paying that much? I would hunt the fool down who charged me so much.


----------



## Pooping^fish

curious penguin









Untouched... Lol. Spot anything?









Blah


----------



## Marin

I like the last one









Anyways,


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pooping^fish*


Untouched... Lol. Spot anything?









Blah


LOL, great capture! Guess we should start calling you Pooping Goose. What lens were you using with your 40D?


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pooping^fish*






































curious penguin









Untouched... Lol. Spot anything?









Blah


lol now that's perfect timing.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Great shot, even captured the moon!








Great Caesar's Ghost, $2000 for an XTi? You can get a 5D for that price. I don't know if I would admit that I got swindled for that much. How did you end up paying that much? I would hunt the fool down who charged me so much.











it was on may 3, 2007 or around that date.

the store was named Fotosource


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


neva!









The supra is just too big for me, I've never been able to like it much







Nice powerplant though










Eh, they're both bloated and heavy. Seriously, that Supra probably weighs around 3400 lbs!














































A bit of a progression from last summer, to a few days ago.
All shot with a Canon S5 IS.

Desire D-SLR in the near future, likely a Pentax.


----------



## xlastshotx

Took this in my garage studio today


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Took this in my garage studio today


















What kind of setup do you have in your studio?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Great shot, even captured the moon!


why thank you, ill post some more tonight, i took a lot of pictures that week


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oscuro*




















I'm a sucker for 510's and C10's.


----------



## Pooping^fish

Haha, I used a 70-200F4 L. I wasnt expecting them to fly off, so them being in focus at all there was a miracle.


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 







I'm a sucker for 510's and C10's.

I'm a sucker for anything old









Anyways, that guy was pushing it hard, you can see the smoke from when he locked up the front-right tire coming into the hairpin.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oscuro* 
I'm a sucker for anything old









Anyways, that guy was pushing it hard, you can see the smoke from when he locked up the front-right tire coming into the hairpin.

Autocross? Drift?


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Autocross? Drift?

Autocross
PM'ed


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD




----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

a hint of freshness


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cr4zYH3aD* 








































































Dood you've been holding out on us?







you guys sure know how to treat an R32.
oh the FD is nice too lol.


----------



## ONEBADMK8

One of my favorite action shots. I took this at the "Geezers At The Grove" event, Maple Grove Raceway 2008.


----------



## viper37

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cr4zYH3aD* 










Post your favorite PHOTO. Not Post your favorite 50 photos.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Oh, yeah, sorry.


----------



## ONEBADMK8

Lol!


----------



## Mootsfox

I seen a 575, W201, R32, FD, wth man, that's like my list of favorite cars.


----------



## default501x

man there are a lot more car buffs on OCN then i would have thought








first "real" HDR attempt, i tried to not really overdo it, just used photomatix to make the lighting look cooler.
it looks kinda like the clouds are curving away from the center, it was a weird effect from photomatix attempting to line up the photos.
anyways, i kinda like how it turned out:


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
What kind of setup do you have in your studio?

Rite now I only have one strobe, stand, umbrella setup. I just order two more strobe setups though.


----------



## Mootsfox

Is that a Vostro 1500?


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Is that a Vostro 1500?

lol yep, good eyes


----------



## xguntherc

nice photo.. I like it. I still need to try the HDR's


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *default501x* 
man there are a lot more car buffs on OCN then i would have thought








first "real" HDR attempt, i tried to not really overdo it, just used photomatix to make the lighting look cooler.
it looks kinda like the clouds are curving away from the center, it was a weird effect from photomatix attempting to line up the photos.
anyways, i kinda like how it turned out:

Honestly it doesn't look there's any increase in the dynamic range. Which method did you use in Photomatix - Details Enhancer or Tone Compressor? The Details Enhancer method is what produces those "glowing" artistic HDRs, and the Tone Compressor combines exposures and look more natural. Photomatix is an odd program, but if you experiment with the settings you can get some good results.

Did you use three separately bracketed shots? If you do an HDR, it's best to do the shots on a tripod, otherwise Photomatix won't align the images correctly, and their align function never seems to work very well.


----------



## Marin




----------



## spice003

double post sorry.


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thejamesman*


Quote: Originally Posted by spice003









Putting sporty mufflers on your soccer-mom-mobile does not make it cool.


sorry thats not a mufler its a catback and its there for a reason!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/boomsla...7600821965597/

actually its a header back to be specific!


----------



## xlastshotx

One strobe with umbrella up and to the left, one strobe with umbrella to the right, and one more about 5ft behind the chair.

Taken at a sports field nearby my home around midnight.

The motorists driving by gave some pretty interesting looks while I was doing this shoot














.


----------



## Mootsfox

Went riding tonight.

Mine:









My friend's


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Went riding tonight.

Mine:

My friend's


Nice bike, I wish it wasn't so cold and rainy here so I could ride my new bike =/


----------



## dr4gon

Nice bike moots, your seat is REALLY low, it can't go any lower than that









Is that a Spec hardrock?


Took this today and I really like it. 3 shot pano using a 100mm macro lens







. Too lazy to run back in the house and switch. There was fire in the sky, so I had a sense of urgency, you know?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr4gon*


Nice bike moots, your seat is REALLY low, it can't go any lower than that









Is that a Spec hardrock?


Took this today and I really like it. 3 shot pano using a 100mm macro lens







. Too lazy to run back in the house and switch. There was fire in the sky, so I had a sense of urgency, you know?


Yeah, '04 Hardrock Pro with easily the bike's new cost put back into it in upgrades.







I cut the seatpost about 2" shorter so I can bottom it out. I'd rather not hit myself in the balls while jumping.

That is a very neat sky picture. Does it normally do that around where you are? I've never seen so much orange in the sky!


----------



## dr4gon

Here's the shot straight out of the camera so you can see the original colors.

Attachment 97675

It was just so incredible. It doesn't normally do this, only on occasion. I guess it's the cold front coming through (reached into the 70Â°s today).

I just got into mountain biking and started out with a Trek 4500, equivalent to the Spec Rockhopper. Got a good deal on an '08 model at the end of last year when all the 2009s came in, and I'm really happy with it so far! I'd love to get riding again on the trails, but hurt sprained my wrist pretty badly catching myself going over the handlebars and it will probably be another couple of weeks :\\.


----------



## Oscuro




----------



## bentleya




----------



## coffeejunky

Took some pictures of my fish -









And my new Chinese Loach algae cleaner -


----------



## xlastshotx

I really like the lines


----------



## dr4gon

Interesting shot.

Here's my favorite of the week


----------



## AllDolledUp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr4gon*


Nice bike moots, your seat is REALLY low, it can't go any lower than that









Is that a Spec hardrock?


Took this today and I really like it. 3 shot pano using a 100mm macro lens







. Too lazy to run back in the house and switch. There was fire in the sky, so I had a sense of urgency, you know?


The colours are amazing, so vibrant and beautiful. Great timing/capture!

I like to mostly photograph people and doll 'em up;]
I'd like to get into HDR though. The pictures come out so beautiful.

For the lulz:

















[I had a thing for rounded-edged pictures for a bit^^]








I like to keep my pictures w/an overall ethereal/soft feel. Con-Crit would be helpful








Okay I'll be quiet now


----------



## Ryan747

my 3 fav. digital's i took.


----------



## Pooping^fish

bentleya, sweet hdrz shot man. Loving it.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllDolledUp* 

The colours are amazing, so vibrant and beautiful. Great timing/capture!

I like to mostly photograph people and doll 'em up;]
I'd like to get into HDR though. The pictures come out so beautiful.

For the lulz:

[I had a thing for rounded-edged pictures for a bit^^]

I like to keep my pictures w/an overall ethereal/soft feel. Con-Crit would be helpful








Okay I'll be quiet now













I like your shots; they look like old 35mm slides. Very retro-cool.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Went over to my parents' house today and lo, they have a pool table. And not just any pool table, but an Olhausen Monarch. What's strange is that my mother works with many doctors, one of whom gave this table *for free* to my mom (retails for $3000 or so, practically brand new condition) simply because he wanted to remodel his basement (some people have too much money). So anyway, I had fun taking shots of the balls. You'll notice that the color is weird in the eight ball shot, but I did that to bring out the reflection in it - guess who?

All shot at 800 or 1600 ISO with the 50mm f/1.4 on my 40D


----------



## dr4gon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


All shot at 800 or 1600 ISO with the 500mm f/1.4 on my 40D










LOL, please let me know where I can get a lens like that! I'll even switch to Canon just for it!


----------



## Mootsfox

Why such a high ISO?


----------



## huntman21014

I will bet $100 he meant 50MM, if there is a 500MM f/1.4 I am selling my soul to the first bidder!!


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
Went over to my parents' house today and lo, they have a pool table. And not just any pool table, but an Olhausen Monarch. What's strange is that my mother works with many doctors, one of whom gave this table *for free* to my mom (retails for $3000 or so, practically brand new condition) simply because he wanted to remodel his basement (some people have too much money). So anyway, I had fun taking shots of the balls. You'll notice that the color is weird in the eight ball shot, but I did that to bring out the reflection in it - guess who?

All shot at 800 or 1600 ISO with the 500mm f/1.4 on my 40D





































Nice. Those much better than Diamond tables?


----------



## xlastshotx

lol theirs no such thing as a 500 f/1.4... and if there was it would be over 6 grand (probably above 10 grand)... then I would wonder why it was on a 40D lol.


----------



## Mootsfox

And the front element would have to be like... 1.5 feet in diameter.


----------



## Marin




----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Why such a high ISO?


It's rather dark in there and these were handheld shots. Plus I was shooting in the midst of a game, so I had to be quick.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr4gon*









LOL, please let me know where I can get a lens like that! I'll even switch to Canon just for it!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *huntman21014*


I will bet $100 he meant 50MM, if there is a 500MM f/1.4 I am selling my soul to the first bidder!!


You win $100 huntman, but not from me.







Yes of course I meant 50mm.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


Nice. Those much better than Diamond tables?


Beats, me I know jack sqaut about pool tables. I was just amazed at how nice it was for a free pool table. Cost a bundle to set up and calibrate though.


----------



## xlastshotx

*"Watch Yourself"*


----------



## MasterShake

nice. it the one in for foreground dead or asleep? lol


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


nice. it the one in for foreground dead or asleep? lol


lol, not sure









I am still debating on if I want to keep the one in the front there.. It would probably look better without the one in the front, hmmm...


----------



## Ryan747

Just took these with my d40, still learning how to use it so not great yet


----------



## default501x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


Just took these with my d40, still learning how to use it so not great yet


looks good, just try to steer away from the built in flash if you can.
the last one has a cool DoF


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


Just took these with my d40, still learning how to use it so not great yet











































You're off to a good start!


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *default501x*


looks good, just try to steer away from the built in flash if you can.
the last one has a cool DoF


ya im still trying to figure out how to turn it off im on page 10 of the manual out of 100 lol i got a long ways to go


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


ya im still trying to figure out how to turn it off im on page 10 of the manual out of 100 lol i got a long ways to go


After you get a handle on the button layout and the ergonomics, start to wean yourself from the Program Auto setting or (gasp) the Full Auto setting. I think Aperture Priority is a good setting to start with after Auto. That will allow you to play with the apertures and see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## MasterShake

Not exactly my favorite but its kinda ok for the crappy phone cam.



One of the entries to our annual classic car show.

Debating whether I should get a cheap (if there is such a thing) DSLR or not.


----------



## Ryan747

pretty good photos for a camera phone, you can get the in between dslr and pns. Get a like DSLR, Theyre ok and cheap, only difference is that you cant change lenses


----------



## Gunfire

Just took this for my photography class.

How'd I do?


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
One of the entries to our annual classic car show.

Debating whether I should get a cheap (if there is such a thing) DSLR or not.

If you want a cheap DSLR, go look at the used market. You can get some pretty incredible deals on bodies that are 1 or 2 generations old. Just try to stay above 6 Megapixels. I got a Nikon D70 for a pretty good deal. It works wonderfully for me right now, and there's only 1 thing I wish it had: A lower ISO sensitivity (why oh why did they lock it at ISO 200?! Why not 100?).

It has the in body AF system, so it can use pretty much any of the Nikon AF glass, which can save me a couple hundred as well when I can afford more.

The Autofocus can be tricked pretty easily, but Manual focus is fairly easy to learn and control.

Mine I got for $350 Canadian. Most new entry level DSLRs are around 400-600 in kits or not. The Olympus line is pretty good from what I have heard, and their kit lens is...again from what I have heard, pretty impressive.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


pretty good photos for a camera phone, you can get the in between dslr and pns. Get a like DSLR, Theyre ok and cheap, only difference is that you cant change lenses


Yea the main reason i got the n82 was the 5mp camera but it sucks for long/ high zoom shots. As stated above i'll probably try finding a used unit in our f/s section.


----------



## wimcle

Rialto beach in the fog


----------



## Sebkiller

Taken at the abandoned asylum in my village.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sebkiller*


Taken at the abandoned asylum in my village.


Those are excellent pic's--I'm quite jealous!

I got interested in making HDR's. The one you have where it looks up at the building towards the sky--how many captures and what range of exposures did you use for that picture? I'm still getting the hang of HDR's.

Also, what do you use to make your HDR's? I was annoyed at the resulting few I've made as they did turn out to have excellent contrast in brights and darks, but I didn't get that "HDR" effect (an ironic use of the term)--I mean, that feeling where it looks post-processed, almost artificially rendered, which I was going for...


----------



## lhowatt




----------



## Sebkiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guyladouche*


Those are excellent pic's--I'm quite jealous!

I got interested in making HDR's. The one you have where it looks up at the building towards the sky--how many captures and what range of exposures did you use for that picture? I'm still getting the hang of HDR's.

Also, what do you use to make your HDR's? I was annoyed at the resulting few I've made as they did turn out to have excellent contrast in brights and darks, but I didn't get that "HDR" effect (an ironic use of the term)--I mean, that feeling where it looks post-processed, almost artificially rendered, which I was going for...


Aha! thanks buddy.
Yeah I think it was 3 shots, at EV+2 , 0 and -2.
I use CS4
But it took me ages to get the hang of it.
The tutorials suck.
I ended up asking an art teacher at school (even though it dont take it)
to show me.
Then it was alot easyer.


----------



## Ryan747

ok them asylum pictures freaked me out, i would never go in there, i have seen way to much scary movies! But other then my stupid fear i love the pictures, they are all perfect =)


----------



## Cpt.Hawkins

truely fantastic photography Sebkiller! Where is this mysterious village of yours? I might have to venture down there myself!


----------



## Sebkiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
ok them asylum pictures freaked me out, i would never go in there, i have seen way to much scary movies! But other then my stupid fear i love the pictures, they are all perfect =)

Aha. Thank you very much.








+rep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cpt.Hawkins* 
truely fantastic photography Sebkiller! Where is this mysterious village of yours? I might have to venture down there myself!

Cheers buddy.
I live in Woodhouse,Loughborough, Leicestershire.
It's brillient.
And in town(loughborough) there is an abandoned hospital, I'm waiting on some photos from there, to be developed.
But they arent so spectacular.
Still a brillient place.
+rep for living in uk. XD


----------



## Ryan747

Recent pictures i took of a swan in lake Ontario


----------



## riko99

Two shots from the boring car ride i took today.... Nothing to interesting outside but we got this African Basket from her Grandma so heres a close up of the lid


----------



## admin

I haven't shot as much as I would have liked to recently, but here is one my latest.


----------



## Ryan747

ooh that photo freaks me out!


----------



## Ryan747

Ok This ones sick, i was near a dock and this was hanging so i took a picture lol


----------



## Oscuro

Admin....that dude is amazing....But he looks, rather, unimpressed by you taking his photo!


----------



## riko99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oscuro* 
Admin....that dude is amazing....But he looks, rather, unimpressed by you taking his photo!

I agree completely


----------



## Ryan747

First time ever using PS, i kinda suck, but im learning =)


----------



## Ryan747




----------



## GoneTomorrow

Still playing with my new 10-22mm. I like the first shot I took a lot, but the other two are a little bland:

1.









2.









3.


----------



## admin

Here is a test photo I shot of this insane fellow:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJj1jtHRwrQ





He has been in a few movies and has millions of views on his viral videos.


----------



## Ryan747

sweeeeeeeeeeeeet =)


----------



## woodpigeon4

Here's two pictures I took on my phone (Samsung U600) at the beach last weekend. Not my best ever photos, but I'm quite impressed with the quality.
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/9500/spa0437.jpg

http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/5498/spa0436.jpg


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4* 
Here's two pictures I took on my phone (Samsung U600) at the beach last weekend. Not my best ever photos, but I'm quite impressed with the quality.
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/9500/spa0437.jpg

http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/5498/spa0436.jpg

wow ya them are impressive for a phone! Definitely the first one!


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
wow ya them are impressive for a phone! Definitely the first one!

Thanks - I only paid Â£40 for the phone nearly a year ago (I love eBay







). I have an Olympus E-400 SLR with a load of lenses, but half the time I can't be bothered to cart it around, so I use my phone instead.


----------



## burrbit




----------



## xlastshotx

Thats a cool one. Is that a corona in the reflection?


----------



## Marin

1.


2.


3.


4.


----------



## lonnie5000

Here's a pic I took about twenty minutes ago in my backyard. I caught this after the sun had gone down and it was somewhat cloudy. What do you guys think? Its my Canon Powershot A1000 IS. I really like this camera.


----------



## Mootsfox

Marin, open that damn thing up!

Unless you were going for that affect


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Marin, open that damn thing up!

Unless you were going for that affect









I like shallow DoF


----------



## Ryan747

nice detail in photos marin


----------



## xlastshotx

I shot this for a craigs list ad I posted, but I actually kinda like the picture.


----------



## Frankie

Took these in my back garden today


----------



## lonnie5000

Here's one I took today. It was raining and this is a closeup macro pic of my car windshield. I altered the color and exposure a little.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankie* 
Took these in my back garden today



















nice


----------



## BenBrown

These are some pics I took in December of '07 during a major ice storm we had. My favorite was the flag.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


These are some pics I took in December of '07 during a major ice storm we had. My favorite was the flag.


Wow that is crazy. Nice though.
I was trying to figure out what movie these pics were reminding me of. lol when I saw the flag then it clicked lol Day After Tomorrow.


----------



## Marin




----------



## dudemanppl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*







Marin, I'm tired of your shallow DOF pictures, close up the aperture. Haha, were those from your 30mm?


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*


Marin, I'm tired of your shallow DOF pictures, close up the aperture. Haha, were those from your 30mm?


Yeah, I use this lens the majority of the time right now.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*





wow i love this photo


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


wow i love this photo










Yes, I love it as well. Why can't I ever get my shots to look that good?







*runs away and cries*


----------



## Ryan747




----------



## riko99

I think hes getting sick of us taking his picture the last one shows alot with no editing the first one was touched up a bit in PSE6


----------



## GoneTomorrow

A clematis


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
A clematis










thats fantastic


----------



## kaer

I've always been partial to these 3


----------



## Marin




----------



## Frankie




----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaer* 
I've always been partial to these 3





























did u take them


----------



## kaer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
did u take them

You bet. My entire gallery is in my sig.


----------



## Ryan747

very nice then what type of camera do you use?


----------



## Sullivan

Both taken by me, on a 5mp camera, anyone want high res?


----------



## kaer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


very nice then what type of camera do you use?


Nikon D70s

105mm f/2.8 Macro
55mm f/1.8
18-200mm DX VR lens

SB-600 Speedlight.

Speedlights make your life so much easier.


----------



## Ryan747

Picture i took in a cemetary


----------



## woodpigeon4

Sorry for bumping this old thread, but I don't want it to die!
Anyway, here's a few I took last year in Portsmouth (sorry if it's against the rules to post more than 1 image, but I'm not sure which is best)


----------



## Maddog7771

nice picts guys


----------



## Maddog7771

I like thees two. The one of the golie was taken with my phone i know i am skilled and the other with my dimage Z1


----------



## EntropyTTU




----------



## Ryan747

[/IMG]


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EntropyTTU*












I don't think you were welcomed there lol.


----------



## EntropyTTU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


I don't think you were welcomed there lol.


Lol... No I wasn't welcome at ALL. You should have heard the little prairie dog, and the others out there all "barking" at me.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EntropyTTU*


Lol... No I wasn't welcome at ALL. You should have heard the little prairie dog, and the others out there all "barking" at me.


LOL I was trying to imagine the aftermath. Good thing it was day and you didn't need a flash


----------



## xlastshotx

^Thats uhh different?...


----------



## EntropyTTU

*Chameleon Moth *

Never even knew they existed. Found them at the bottom of Palo Duro Canyons today.


----------



## EricM9104




----------



## BananaLanderS




----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EntropyTTU* 









*Chameleon Moth*

Never even knew they existed. Found them at the bottom of Palo Duro Canyons today.

Pretty cool looking group of moths. Not that I could find anything on them being called the chameleon moth but did find the real name finally. Seems to be a mid US only moth. Kind of cool.

http://www.butterfliesandmoths.org/species?l=4342

http://bugguide.net/node/view/122187


----------



## EntropyTTU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Pretty cool looking group of moths. Not that I could find anything on them being called the chameleon moth but did find the real name finally. Seems to be a mid US only moth. Kind of cool.

http://www.butterfliesandmoths.org/species?l=4342

http://bugguide.net/node/view/122187

*Schinia volupia*

Nice find, good to know their real name. These things are really neat.


----------



## lanky

While this is a what think is probably a pretty standard picture, its one of my most treasured pictures because the surroudings were to tranquil at the time.


----------



## equetefue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BananaLanderS* 









Very tasteful. Nicely done


----------



## BlankThis

Sorry for the large size.

EDIT: Woah OK way too big. Smaller and better version!









This photo would have to be my favorite just because of the pure sentimental value to me







I just want to make this girl smile.

~B~


----------



## Kris88




----------



## Danylu

I know I failed in taking the photo cause you can't see the sky at all but I still like it;


Click to see the bigger one


----------



## MasterShake

Crappy pic bump


----------



## Ryan747




----------



## MasterShake

Stop slacking guys I need new hires wallpapers


----------



## default501x

random shot of stonehenge i really liked. not much to it, just like the colors.


----------



## otterpopjunkie

Not necessarily my favorite, but a unique one nonetheless.








Shameless Flikr stream plug.


----------



## 916

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


^Thats uhh different?...











thats a pimpin ass bike.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## Quantum Man

One of my favorites from an engagement session this past summer.


----------



## Ryan747




----------



## SuP3RSiNGH




----------



## BlankThis

To me this photo is extremely important due to the fact it was my first 100% manual macro shot. Little did I know that a spec of dust that got on my sensor ruined the shots I took that day.. To me I couldn't pick a favorite. I classify the importance of my photos by the memories they represent and there's a few that are special to me.


----------

